# Road trip por Cagaluña, brutales impresiones



## Espartano27 (7 Ago 2022)

He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.

Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida un niño de 8 años que le tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.

Tema carreteras. No he visto carretera mas infernal que la puta AP7, miles de camiones que se ponen adelantar unos a otros, por lo que hay frenazos continuos en los carriles, a milimetros he estado de pegarme varias hostias por los frenazos continuos suerte que llevaba ruedas nuevas y frenan un huevo. Me he comido un bidon de gasolina que estaba tirado en la autopista, suerte que habia una isleta para meterme y darle con un palo para sacar el bidon de gasolina debajo del coche. He visto tirados por el arcen, gomas de ruedas y tapacubos. Las autovias de Gerona parecen putas carreteras secundarias.

Tema mujeres: En Warcelona hasta el culo de bolleras, tatuadas y con los pelos de colores, no he visto pibones cagalanas, son como las españordas pero mas morenas de piel y bajitas, los cagalanes tipo gayrdiola, quim torra o lapuerta rollo morenos sefarditas mediterraneos, las que estan mas buenas son las chortinas francesas, son mas altas incluso que las holandesas, esbeltas, ojos azules, rubias y muy nordicas hasta con la piel lechosa pero no dan el asco de las inglesas, lo unico que les podrian faltar es culo a diferencia de las españordas y tienen una obsesion brutal con los moros, ese pais esta perdido cuando ves a cientos de ellas de la mano de moros cuerpoescombros con barba y los franceses rubitos mazandose para matarse a pajas . Las inglesas no valen una puta mierda, lechosas y feas de cojones con pestañas postizas, las holandesas pensaba que eran mas altas pero son mas bajas que las francesas y el nivel de tias es muy bajo, eso si los holandeses son unos bigardos de 2 metros rubios. Las alemanas parecidas a las holandesas rollo peggys. Rusas y del este con cara de oler mierda muy superficiales.

Costa brava y Gerona: Las calas una putisima mierda sobrevalorada. Cientos de retrasados mentales sentados encima de las piedras porque no pueden moverse ni dar paseos por la playa mirando al infinito. Las playas son enanas por eso les llaman calas, con decenas de yates aparcados sin moverse, a 20 metros de la puto orilla que no te dejan nadar a gusto. playas enanas con cientos de boyas que señalizan carreteras por donde pasan las lanchas o los barcos, imposible nadar a gusto. Casi nadie nadando a diferencia del norte, la mayoria a un metro de la orilla o mirando peces como subnormales con unas gafas del decatlon.
Agua del mar con olor a gasolina por la lanchas que iban de cala en cala llevando a la gente. Agua del mar caliente y sin olas que no te refresca. Todos los sitios con una estelada independentista, en sus edificios emblematicos.

Warcelona: ciudades de contrastes, edificios nuevos de hoteles y empresas junto con la mayoría de edificios que son una puta mierda de la época de la guerra civil parecen edificios de Marrakech, Marsella o Argelia.

Muy mal olor por las calles a causa de cañerías o alcantirallado, agua del grifo con mal sabor.

Gayers, bolleras, panchimoronegros a paladas, la mayoria de gente muy joven, la media de edad que vi serian unos 30 años. Parece como si estuvieses en Francia, brutal la cantidad de franceses que ahi, solo escuchas frances por las calles. Paseo maritimo pagado por lo españoles por los juegos olimpicos muy top, me ha recordado un rollo los angeles o miami, gente jugando voley, lleno de yates, centros comerciales, cientos de chiringuito y restaurantes, todos llenos hasta el culo de gente, impensable todo eso en otra ciudad. Como no hay surferos se ve mucho el rollo skate.

El agua del mar comparada con el norte parece meada, no aguanto nadando lo mismo que en el norte aunque puede estar bien en otros meses como mayo o septiembre, no hay espacio para dar paseos por la arena de la playa, se nota que no hay mareas como en el norte.

El teleférico deberia hacer un ruta entera por toda la ciudad de una media hora sin paradas, en vez de partirse por trozos. El poble español en Montjuic una putisima mierda para engañar a los extranjeros. Barriadas que parece que estar en Marrakech con casas de mierda a 2 calles de la barceloneta, impensable que esa zona no se revalorice.

El rabal y el gotic cientos de calles que parece que estas en unos zocos moros con malos olores de kebab y moros mirandote desde las aceras. Las ramblas infestadas de turistas imposible pasar por ahi. La catedral de Barcelona no vale17 euros por verla no es la de Burgos, La sagrada familia una putisima mierda rodeado de bloques de edificios feos y viejos de cojones, parece un pastel de boda empalagoso con todo lo que le han añadido, las estatuas que ahí por fuera son una basura no entiendo cómo es el monumento más visitado de España.

Muchísimas calles estrechas y en pendiente hacia la playa, mucha contaminación por la burrada de coches debido a eso muchísimos semáforos están en intermitente amarillo para los coches y verde para peatones.

Ciudad muy poco verde, el parque de la ciudadela bastante top, el monumento dorado que tiene con una cuadriga de caballos parece sacado de Paris. El parque Güell puede merecer la pena sin pagar, pagando ni de coña.

Muchísimos Panchimoronegros y mujeres con velo, muchísimos franceses, bastantes italianos e ingleses, bastante hipster y perroflauta.

Brutal la gente que está tatuada el que no tiene un tatuaje es la excepcion, muchísimas personas con el cuerpo completamente tatuado.

Ciudad con una media de edad muy joven, la mayoría guiris teletrabajando que vienen por sol y playa y por el rollo mediterráneo de ciudad con playa urbana le quitas eso y no vendrían.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hanselcat (7 Ago 2022)

Está tu relato para ponerlo en un folleto turístico. Muy ajustado a la realidad.


----------



## LangostaPaco (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban una y otra vez en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida una niña de 8 años que la tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...



Mis dieses, has descrito a la perfección ese estercolero llamado Warcelona, te ha faltado hacer más hincapié en la plaga de pakistaníes e indios, en los negros y moros de las ramblas y en la cantidad de guiris esperando su destino, que es el de ser robados y/o timados.


----------



## jorobachov (7 Ago 2022)

de la suissa del mediterraneo a la realidad, la suissa de ethiopia


----------



## elpesetilla (7 Ago 2022)

tendrias que haber ido a canarias

buenas playas, agua limpia , mejores precios, no hay tanto moro ni purria
buenos hoteles


----------



## pacomer (7 Ago 2022)

Visité los mismos lugares incluido cadaqués hace unos pocos años.. Salvo figueres lo demás una reputísima mierda. GUARRAlona podría estar muy bien en Marruecos si no fuera por los gayers y las tortilleras polifollatatuadas. Ascode lumpen y basura.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (7 Ago 2022)

Cagalanes y españordos son lo mismo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Ago 2022)

Cataluña es asquerosa , tanto por su gente como por gran parte de su territorio salvando parte del delta del Ebro, Pirineos,… pero la costa? La costa catalana es basura desde la costa brava a la dorada. No vale para nada pero sobretodo, son los catalanes los que hacen que esa tierra sea aún peor 

ni una basura de sociedad como la vasca genera tanto rechazo, tras llevar toda una vida apoyando a asesinos y racistas, como lo hace la sociedad catalana.


----------



## patroclus (7 Ago 2022)

La proxima vez te vienes a Andalucia que no tenemos esteladas y si muchas banderas de España.


----------



## Funci-vago (7 Ago 2022)

Hace unas semanas fui a warcelona y el tráfico digno del GTA. Coches haciendo pirulas continuas, subi en un bus con un conductor loco que no le dio la gana de abrirle la puerta en la parada a una mujer con un carrito de bebé y después nos hizo bajar a todos dos paradas antes de terminar la línea.

El metro una basura comparado con el de Madrid, los cercanías tercermundistas. Obscenamente caro además.

Como ciudad el eixample me pareció muy proceresco al lado del paquismo brutal de Madrid, pero el barrio gótico es una cosa que se cae a pedazos y apesta a mierda de moro.

La Sagrada Familia merece la pena lo hecho por Gaudi, el resto es bastante mej y hay cosas que parecen sacadas de una parroquia de barrio de los 70, en estilo tardopaquista. 26 cucas por entrar, un atraco. La Casa Batlló o la Pedrera tres cuartos de lo mismo, un atraco.

Coincido en lo de la cantidad de hipsters de mierda por las calles.

En resumen un parque temático para guiris. No me gustaría vivir en Mandril, pero Barcelona tiene que ser un infierno en la tierra.


----------



## Espartano27 (7 Ago 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Bueno, solo faltó que te violara la torre Agbar. Al menos, ¡regresaste sano y salvo!



No esta mal esa zona, rollo centro financiero, tiene rascacielos con empresas para gente que se quiere establecer y teletrabajar y luego hoteles de 4 estrellas mas un centro comercial grande. Pero te sales de ahi y ves una obra gigantesca que parte la ciudad en 2, no se si quieren meter un tranvia o una carretera por ahi y luego barrios con edificios de mierda.


----------



## Funci-vago (7 Ago 2022)

Lo de la AP-7 es para flipar, yo estoy acostumbrado a cogerla a la altura de Tarragona y ya es para alucinar el traficazo que hay, con lo que no me quiero imaginar más al norte. La gente conduce como auténticos locos. 



Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Cataluña es asquerosa , tanto por su gente como por gran parte de su territorio salvando parte del delta del Ebro, Pirineos,… pero la costa? La costa catalana es basura desde la costa brava a la dorada. No vale para nada pero sobretodo, son los catalanes los que hacen que esa tierra sea aún peor
> 
> ni una basura de sociedad como la vasca genera tanto rechazo, tras llevar toda una vida apoyando a asesinos y racistas, como lo hace la sociedad catalana.



Hay que sumar que el catalán es profundamente paleto y servil con su clase política, le encanta ser esquilmado, por lo que todo es pagar, pagar y pagar. Cuando se cabrean les sacan la estelada y como los toros, ya no ven otra cosa.


----------



## Orgelmeister (7 Ago 2022)

¿Y por qué paras en Menalona?

No será que no se advierte por aquí. Creo que la última vez que pise esa ciudad fue en 2004 y ya entonces daba picores.

En 2017 estuve brevemente por Gerona-Yemen. Las esteladas por todas partes daban mal rollo y los pueblos llenos de burkas y pañuelos rodeados de criajos, futuros yihadistas. Ganas de salir pitando. Es pisar Aragón y como que se respira mejor.

En cuanto a la A7 hace años que no la recorro. Siempre que era posible utilizaba la A23, gratis y vacía. Incluso he llegado a definir mis viajes de ocio para no usar la A7.


----------



## polnet (7 Ago 2022)

Si en algo se parecen catalanes y Vascos a los franceses es que te venden mierda como si fuera oro.


----------



## polnet (7 Ago 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> tendrias que haber ido a canarias
> 
> buenas playas, agua limpia , mejores precios, no hay tanto moro ni purria
> buenos hoteles



Hombre eso de hablar de canarias como buenas playas es muy relativo, 13 años me pase por ahí, si aún dijeras Fuerteventura, porque como digas Tenerife…


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Ago 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Bueno, solo faltó que te violara la torre Agbar. Al menos, ¡regresaste ANO a salvo!



Te lo retoco.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Espartano27 (7 Ago 2022)

Lo que mas me gusto fue esto

























El aquarium no vale ese precio ni de coña, muy mediocre, por lo menos estaba el yate del emir de qatar aparcado al lado


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Ago 2022)

Sales a las calles españordas y solo ves pobreza. 

Es como vivir en congozuela


----------



## FernandoIII (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban una y otra vez en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida una niña de 8 años que la tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...



¿No hablas del olor a MIERDA DE CERDO que emana toda Cataluña? Dudo que hayas estado en Cataluña sin notar ese olor tan característico


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Ago 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> ¿Y por qué paras en Menalona?
> 
> No será que no se advierte por aquí. Creo que la última vez que pise esa ciudad fue en 2004 y ya entonces daba picores.
> 
> ...




En Gerona hay más moros por km cuadrado que en cualquier otro lugar de españa


----------



## BogadeAriete (7 Ago 2022)

Que puta manía de viajar y dar dinero a los lazis por ver un agujero de mierda.


----------



## BogadeAriete (7 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> En Gerona hay más moros por km cuadrado que en cualquier otro lugar de españa



Lérida... Llena de recojefrutas Mohamed. No go zone.


----------



## Remero premium (7 Ago 2022)

No sé, como todavía hay gente que viene a esta pocilga


----------



## BogadeAriete (7 Ago 2022)

He ido tres veces en mi pvta bida a Caspaluña.

1º De niño, al poco de inaugurado Porc Aventura, a Salou, quicir, es tan brutalmente destino turistico, y en aquellos años, los 90, no había tanto lazismo, que pues fue cojonudo. Dragon Khan manda.

2º Por 2008 a Lérida, en un viaje con una novieta que tenía parientes allí, para acabar en la Costa Brava. Ya entonces el hedor a lazismo empezaba a detectarse, malas miradas cuando te oían hablar en castellano. A tope de moronegrada en los campos de frutas de la zona. La ciudad es bonita, la zona de seu vieja cojonuda, pero como digo, ya te miraban raro los nanzis de habla occitana. Los subnormales de mis parientes politicos, bastante cerraos con eso de que la nena se trajera un puto charnego de novio. Porsupu no cuajó el tema.

3º Un par de años antes de la Declaración de independencia a Reus y Tarragona por trabajo. Autopistas carísimas, me salio 60 pavos llegar, todos los putos pueblos, desde que entras, con Esteladas, hasta en el monasterio de Poblet, bien clarito, gente totalmente hostil cuando no les hablas en dialecto, y te escuchan que eres castellano. Los de allí menos boinaroscados te decían que es que "era la Cacaluña interior", que no son tan abiertos como en la costa.... En serio, me senti EXTRANJERO y RECHAZADO.

No vuelvo por allí ni aunque me paguen. Comeos bien la mierda nazilazi, en vuestra propia salsa, han creado una burbuja de borregos terrible.
En serio, lo mejor que se podía hacer es darles la independencia, sacarles de Europa, y cuando se conviertan en un estado balkanizado lleno de moros, y pidan arrastrándose reincorporarse a España, hacer una buena purga.

O hacer una buena purga a secas.... pero ya es tarde.


----------



## theelf (7 Ago 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Bueno, solo faltó que te violara la torre Agbar. Al menos, ¡regresaste sano y salvo!



Porque crees que volvio tan enojado?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Que te ha gustado mas la costa braba o la varceloneta que no me ha quedao claro?


----------



## DVD1975 (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban una y otra vez en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida una niña de 8 años que la tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...



Quiero ir a Cadaqués para arriba.
Hay mucho africano o moro?.
Pq sino paso.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> He ido tres veces en mi pvta bida a Caspaluña.
> 
> 1º De niño, al poco de inaugurado Porc Aventura, a Salou, quicir, es tan brutalmente destino turistico, y en aquellos años, los 90, no había tanto lazismo, que pues fue cojonudo. Dragon Khan manda.
> 
> ...



Te entiendo mi suegra era la maria rosa sarda y menuda lazi estaba hecha, se acabo cargando la relacion.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Quiero ir a Cadaqués para arriba.
> Hay mucho africano o moro?.
> Pq sino paso.



hay que venir con pasta pal parking, lo lleva un africano.


----------



## nada2 (7 Ago 2022)

Bueno, creo que ha quedado claro que no te ha gustado Barcelona ni os terminan de convencer los catalanes...
Aparte del parque de la ciudadela hay otros parques y otras zonas que no has visto.
Básicamente has estado en las zonas turísticas.

Los pibones catalanes están de vacaciones, la ciudad se ve bastante vacia de catalanes y hay muchos turistas.
De todas maneras, los pibones catalanes salen en grupo con sus amigos catalanes.
Aunque estuvieran en la ciudad no las ibas a ver y mucho menos te harían caso.
(Efectivamente, somos más "cerrados" que otras regiones de España).

Aunque os gusten los edificios nuevos, la gente de dinero de Barcelona no lo mira tanto y viven en zonas "de toda la vida" con edificios no nuevos, como Sarrià que dice el forero Lord Hades en otro post...
Solo los nuevos ricos y horteras se emocionan con los pisos nuevos y zonas como Poble nou, villa olímpica, Diagonal Mar etc...

Al que se queja que en los pueblos y ciudades de interior son más indepes, es cierto, suelen ser más indepes pero es una moda promovida desde arriba... Otra cosa es que hablen en catalán, eso lo han hecho siempre y les cuesta el castellano.

La costa brava es chulísima, otra cosa es que en estas fechas esté petada de turistas.

El que dice que los catalanes son serviles con los políticos se ha cubierto de gloria. 
A los españoles en general, llevan 2 años fastidiándonos a saco y nadie ha dicho nada...


----------



## DVD1975 (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> hay que venir con pasta pal parking, lo lleva un africano.



Eehh?
En Cadaqués?


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Ago 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Bueno, solo faltó que te violara la torre Agbar. Al menos, ¡regresaste sano y salvo!



skyline jordi de mierda.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Hace unas semanas fui a warcelona y el tráfico digno del GTA. Coches haciendo pirulas continuas, subi en un bus con un conductor loco que no le dio la gana de abrirle la puerta en la parada a una mujer con un carrito de bebé y después nos hizo bajar a todos dos paradas antes de terminar la línea.
> 
> El metro una basura comparado con el de Madrid, los cercanías tercermundistas. Obscenamente caro además.
> 
> ...



en madrid se ejecuta el 135% del presupuesto y en barcelona no llega al 40%, año tras año, eso se tiene que notar!


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Eehh?
> En Cadaqués?



si claro en cadaques, es el equivalente a positano en Italia.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Ago 2022)

VRUTAL


----------



## Cathar (7 Ago 2022)

Yo soy de Barcelona, aunque vivo en la zona 0 del independentismo. 

Lo que se relata aquí es totalmente cierto. Y podríamos seguir ad infinitum. 
Barcelona da asco y encima cara de cojones. Y una gran parte de catalanes, sumisos a un gobierno inútil y supremacista. Donde las únicas leyes que legislan, son para aumentar sueldos en TV3 y esquilmar a un ciudadano cada vez más derroído. 

Estuve de vacaciones de Madrid hace dos semanas, lo del metro es brutal, hasta el silencio. Y anda que no hay allí también panchos. Pero las estaciones y los andenes muy limpios o el detalle para recargar el móvil.

Cataluña, esta tierra que han modelado fantasiosamente y donde han conseguido sembrar el odio(hacia el resto de España y también más allá), no se merece nada bueno. Y claro que hay buena decente, una inmensa mayoría...pero son cobardes o viven en la inopia.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (7 Ago 2022)

Hace unos 5 años que no voy a Barcelona, fuí a posta para visitar la Sagrada Familia, que me pareció increible. La zona de la Exposición Universal me sigue pareciendo espectacular. No estuve en las zonas chungas del Raval, supongo que a día de hoy serán casi intransitables. Si que vi demasiado panchitismo y moros, en cuanto te metias a callejear. La fachada al mar me sigue gustando bastante, el puerto es hasta bonito. Gustandome mucho la ciudad, ya la conozco, y como estan las cosas no volvería, ni atado. En cuanto a la costa, pasad por la costa alicantina en su zona norte, seguramente os gustará mas. Si os gusta la costa, la zona de Malaga tambien esta bastante bien.


----------



## Cathar (7 Ago 2022)

Lo más chulo de Cataluña está en la Cataluña francesa...pero no lo digas alto, que les estallan las neuronas. Allí ni parkings SABAS ni esteladas. Buenas anchoas y buen vino dulce. Por eso los de TV3 chaparon su "corresponsal" y le taparon la boca.....
Lo mejor, siempre fuera de la Cagaluña autonómica!!!!


----------



## Arístides (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban una y otra vez en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida una niña de 8 años que la tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...



Los moronegros habran ido de vacaciones pues su cuartel general es Madrid:


la mezquita más grande de Europa es la de la M30,
Madrid es la ciudad con mas marroquíes de España y,
los MENAS de Madrid asaltan comisarias para robar pistolas, perpetran asesinatos a machetazos y se organizan en bandas.







Inmigración: - Carrera armamentística MENA, de los MATALEONES a los MACHETES: "Una banda organizada MENAs ARMADOS CON MACHETES aterroriza a los jóvenes de Madrid"


Carrera armamentística de los MENAs en Madrid, que ya no se conforman con los MATALEONES: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/inseguridad-en-la-capital-los-menas-mataleoneros-no-dan-cuartel-en-madrid-emboscada-atraco-a-2-ancianos-en-pleno-centro-5-ataques-en-menos-de-1-mes.1625676/#...




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.


lo españoles no reaccionais ni a tiros. EN el fondo os mereceis todo lo malo que os pase. Para mi sois escoria.




www.burbuja.info













Una turba arranca los dientes de una salvaje paliza a una joven durante un atraco en Sol


La Policía Nacional ha detenido a cuatro de los atacantes, chavales marroquíes, tras recibir el aviso de un vigilante del Metro que paseaba por la zona



www.abc.es













Un mena marroquí se cuela en el mayor centro de seguridad de España y roba dos pistolas


Un mena marroquí asalta el mayor centro policial de España y roba dos pistolas.




www.mediterraneodigital.com





*ASESINATOS perpetrados por MENAS en Madrid:*


----------



## Arístides (7 Ago 2022)

*CINCO ASESINATOS en pleno Madrid en el último mes:*






Crisis: - Delincuencia desbocada: DOS asesinados a PUÑALADA limpia en pleno Madrid. CINCO (5) asesinatos en solo UN MES. .


https://www.elmundo.es/madrid/2022/07/25/62de692e21efa0b8488b4586.html




www.burbuja.info







*Datos oficiales:









Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Cierto. Ese vídeo es de hace un año. Mejor te pongo uno de hace dos meses y poco más. No me lo pongas que casi lo vi en directo. Un ajuste de cuentas entre gitanos, entre ellos... uno.




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## Mike Littoris (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## DVD1975 (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> si claro en cadaques, es el equivalente a positano en Italia.



Me estas diciendo que en Cadaqués ciudad de Dalí hay un africano que se ha hecho dueño de un aparcamiento?.
Pero que puto país es este?.


----------



## Elsexy (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Costa brava y Gerona: Las calas una putisima mierda sobrevalorada. Cientos de retrasados mentales sentados encima de las piedras porque no pueden moverse ni dar paseos por la playa mirando al infinito. Las playas son enanas por eso les llaman calas, con decenas de yates aparcados sin moverse, a 20 metros de la puto orilla que no te dejan nadar a gusto. playas enanas con cientos de boyas que señalizan carreteras por donde pasan las lanchas o los barcos, imposible nadar a gusto. Casi nadie nadando a diferencia del norte, la mayoria a un metro de la orilla o mirando peces como subnormales con unas gafas del decatlon.
> Agua del mar con olor a gasolina por la lanchas que iban de cala en cala llevando a la gente. Agua del mar caliente y sin olas que no te refresca. Todos los sitios con una estelada independentista, en sus edificios emblematicos.



Las calas y la costa brava es lo más sobrevalorado que he visto, no tiene comparación con las playas del norte ni de lejos.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (7 Ago 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> ¿Y por qué paras en Menalona?
> 
> No será que no se advierte por aquí. Creo que la última vez que pise esa ciudad fue en 2004 y ya entonces daba picores.
> 
> En 2017 estuve brevemente por Gerona-Yemen. Las esteladas por todas partes daban mal rollo y los pueblos llenos de burkas y pañuelos rodeados de criajos, futuros yihadistas. Ganas de salir pitando. Es pisar Aragón y como que se respira mejor.




Mi zona preferida para veranear es el Sobrarbe, Gerona tengo entendido que es muy bonita, pero la tengo vetada por el tema que comentas, ademas por muy bonita que sea, no hay compararion con el Sobrarbe, para mi la zona mas bonita de España, con diferencia.


----------



## Roberto Malone (7 Ago 2022)

Lo he comentado en otros hilos.

Aquí en el sur he visto catalanas que venían 'de vacaciones' muy 'fuckables'. Algunas más pasadas de rosca que otras, pero milfas muy petables.

Tanto purasangres como charnegus, y algunas indepes.

Veo un poco de historia en el sesgo.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (7 Ago 2022)

Para road trip por España encima con la ola de calor mejor hazte el norte de España carajo.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (7 Ago 2022)

Ahora ya comprenden porque me llamo fvckCatalonia, ja ja.

Lo peor de todo es el hedor progre por todas partes. La Vanguardia, por ejemplo, un diario que siempre fue liberal, convertido en panfleto woke. Ya no digo la TV3, la TV de los talibanes es mas liberal.


----------



## Louis Renault (7 Ago 2022)

Con sus cola caus se lo coman.10 años sin pisar Cagaluña y tan feliz.
Toca disfrutar lo tercermundizado.


----------



## mcd (7 Ago 2022)

el catalufismo ha hecho grandes amigos por todas partes, incluyendo in situ y con una buena dosis de gente huyendo; pero todo eso, los que viven de ello, los aspiran a hacerlo y los que alimentan asi su ego y autoestima, no tienen mucho interes en que se sepa


----------



## elpesetilla (7 Ago 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Hombre eso de hablar de canarias como buenas playas es muy relativo, 13 años me pase por ahí, si aún dijeras Fuerteventura, porque como digas Tenerife…



por eso dije canarias en general

tf tiene playas buenas tambien, obviamente no son megaplayas de arena blanca como ftv, pero playas como benijos por ejemplo estan muy bien, y tienes miles de piscinas naturales ademas la splayas del sur , auqnue artificiales estan bien si vas en plan familia, con una agua fresquita que no fria como el atlantico de la peninsula, agua limpia comparada con el mediterraneo, mas le atractivo del sima park por ejemplo , loro parque, ademas la gasolina es barata, comer esta tirado comparado con la peninsula, hay seguridad, etc


----------



## randomizer (7 Ago 2022)

Poco se habla en España de la L9 y de los miles y miles de millones de euros enterrados (literalmente) en esa obra de mierda.

La L9 aún no está acabada y ya va por los 16.000 millones de €. Por comparar, las obras de soterramiento de la M-30 de Madrid costaron unos 7.000 millones, y en su día se consideró un puto derroche faraónico.









Todas las chapuzas de la L9 que elevan su coste a 16.000 millones de euros


.@Societatcc denuncia la demora y el coste desorbitado de las obras de la línea #L9 de metro, desconectada en el centro de #Barcelona




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com




.


----------



## LangostaPaco (7 Ago 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> tendrias que haber ido a canarias
> 
> buenas playas, agua limpia , mejores precios, no hay tanto moro ni purria
> buenos hoteles



Buenos hoteles en Tenerife Norte no sera


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (7 Ago 2022)

Cataluña es basura y lo peor es que hay catalanes 

Tuve que ir allí por trabajo para un proyecto de un año, pedí expresamente que me alojaran en Esplugues de llobregat, que hay una comunidad de españoles afincados allí que sudan del tema indepe, con lo que la estancia se hizo algo respirable. Salvo eso y algunas partes del pirineo, todo me parece un estercolero


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Ago 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Como ciudad el eixample me pareció muy proceresco al lado del paquismo brutal de Madrid, pero el barrio gótico es una cosa que se cae a pedazos y apesta a mierda de moro.





Me entra la risa, pero no exagerais ni un apice, el separatismo catañordo, ha convertido Cataluña y Barcelona en un autentico basurero en descomposicion, el sector turistico vive de la fama adquirida muchos años atras, pero tambien se cargaran el sector terciario, mal pronostico, esa zona de España tiene un cancer y de los de operar...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (7 Ago 2022)

Buen resumen


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (7 Ago 2022)

Soy catalán y me da asco vivir junto a otros catalanes que votan al enano que nos roba a todos con impuestos inventados.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (7 Ago 2022)

Concuerda con lo que yo vi .septiembre del año pasado sensación de suciedad mal olor mucho moronegrocobrisorestaurante céntrico hablando español. Sin problemas.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Te entiendo mi suegra era la maria rosa sarda y menuda lazi estaba hecha, se acabo cargando la relacion.



Como os molesta que se cuente la verdad de primera mano, llevais siendo adoctrinados años y ahora estais en un callejon sin salida, hagais lo que hagais, recibireis por todos los lados...

*Los lacitos y el odio a los españoles, saldran muy caros !!!*


----------



## Espartano27 (7 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Quiero ir a Cadaqués para arriba.
> Hay mucho africano o moro?.
> Pq sino paso.



vi menos que por Figueres


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Ago 2022)

o no has ido o eres un betazo que hace caso a su charo de mierda grasienta y mandona

cualquiera de las dos te convierte en un subnormal


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Me estas diciendo que en Cadaqués ciudad de Dalí hay un africano que se ha hecho dueño de un aparcamiento?.
> Pero que puto país es este?.



que lo gestiona, los catalanes cobran los beneficios. El espanyol le paga a un africano y el africano a un catalan y el catalan a un aragones, es raro pero es asi.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Cathar dijo:


> Yo soy de Barcelona, aunque vivo en la zona 0 del independentismo.
> 
> Lo que se relata aquí es totalmente cierto. Y podríamos seguir ad infinitum.
> Barcelona da asco y encima cara de cojones. Y una gran parte de catalanes, sumisos a un gobierno inútil y supremacista. Donde las únicas leyes que legislan, son para aumentar sueldos en TV3 y esquilmar a un ciudadano cada vez más derroído.
> ...



antiguo votante siutdadans?


----------



## Godfather (7 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Me estas diciendo que en Cadaqués ciudad de Dalí hay un africano que se ha hecho dueño de un aparcamiento?.
> Pero que puto país es este?.



Se refiere a gorrillas mafiosos que cobran "la voluntac, amego".

Saludos!


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Elsexy dijo:


> Las calas y la costa brava es lo más sobrevalorado que he visto, no tiene comparación con las playas del norte ni de lejos.



las mejores son las de menorca, pero hablan tambien catalan o algo parecido.


----------



## Karlova (7 Ago 2022)

si hubieses ido a la cataluña profunda fliparías


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Mi zona preferida para veranear es el Sobrarbe, Gerona tengo entendido que es muy bonita, pero la tengo vetada por el tema que comentas, ademas por muy bonita que sea, no hay compararion con el Sobrarbe, para mi la zona mas bonita de España, con diferencia.



deberias probar la playa de banyolas es espectacular, te gustaria.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Lo he comentado en otros hilos.
> 
> Aquí en el sur he visto catalanas que venían 'de vacaciones' muy 'fuckables'. Algunas más pasadas de rosca que otras, pero milfas muy petables.
> 
> ...



en el sur con el calor que hace las almejas se abren enseguida!


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Ago 2022)

En resumen una puta mierda y gentuza tarada a palazos.
Sobre Menalona que te puedes esperar de una ciudad con un dildo gigante de colorines


----------



## Elsexy (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> las mejores son las de menorca, pero hablan tambien catalan o algo parecido.



Pues a mi no me hablaron en catalán cuando estuve por allí .
Y a ver cuanto duran las calas en ser sobreexploatadas por el turismo


----------



## Morototeo (7 Ago 2022)

pues a mi me encanta la zona de Arenys de mar siempre que voy lo paso de Puta madre, no se porque.. Me alojo en un casa rural en el Montseni, buenos paseos a pie, y a la tarde/noche algunos dias me bajo, y se esta de Puta madre, buenas cenas, buenos cubatas, .. y hasta baño en la playa de noche. la zona de Salou o la costa brava no me gusta mucho, o Barcelona que te cobran 30 o 40 euros por aparcar unas horas.. Eso si, la gente de esa zona conduciendo son unos hijos de puta, el año pasado iba despacio viendo el paisaje, y un cabronazo, se puso detrás mio tocando el claxon... como un puto loco Y LEVANTANDO LOS BRAZOS.. . O están estresados, o son gilipollas.. Era una carretera con Linea continua, si iba a 90, puse el coche a 40, y ahi lo tuve pitándome 5 minutos, hasta que lo pararon los mosos en un cruce.. iba tan pegado a mi, que no vio que estaban allí.. jajaja, que tonto del culo, anda que no me reí... le saque el dedo por la ventanilla al final, y estuve todo el puto dia desconjonandome de el.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Ahora ya comprenden porque me llamo fvckCatalonia, ja ja.
> 
> Lo peor de todo es el hedor progre por todas partes. La Vanguardia, por ejemplo, un diario que siempre fue liberal, convertido en panfleto woke. Ya no digo la TV3, la TV de los talibanes es mas liberal.



y la sexta con maurcio casals y maruhenda. Todos catalufos.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

mcd dijo:


> el catalufismo ha hecho grandes amigos por todas partes, incluyendo in situ y con una buena dosis de gente huyendo; pero todo eso, los que viven de ello, los aspiran a hacerlo y los que alimentan asi su ego y autoestima, no tienen mucho interes en que se sepa



unos huyen pero otros vienen, el aeropuerto esta petadisimo siempre!


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> por eso dije canarias en general
> 
> tf tiene playas buenas tambien, obviamente no son megaplayas de arena blanca como ftv, pero playas como benijos por ejemplo estan muy bien, y tienes miles de piscinas naturales ademas la splayas del sur , auqnue artificiales estan bien si vas en plan familia, con una agua fresquita que no fria como el atlantico de la peninsula, agua limpia comparada con el mediterraneo, mas le atractivo del sima park por ejemplo , loro parque, ademas la gasolina es barata, comer esta tirado comparado con la peninsula, hay seguridad, etc



queda lejos para el pobre espanyol, que no puede llevar el seat toledo.


----------



## Gotthard (7 Ago 2022)

A mi me da pena, porque vivi ahi de enano. Pero si, el relato del OP es bastante certero, yo podria escribir lo mismo. 

La ultima vez que estuve fue por 2017 y me zampe todo el show indepe.

Yo ademas añadiría que es mal sitio para establecerse salvo que seas un expat veinteañero con un sueldo alto, todo es carisimo, los servicios han caido en picado, la ciudad tiene pocas instalaciones pa los crios, la inseguridad en el centro es muy alta y los mosos de cuadra y los de la urbana estan para adornar, pero hay atracos everywhere. Si diria que hay goenos restaurantes, sobre todo de extremeños y gallegos, pero la invarsión asiatica es enorme y los chinos se ha quedado con la mayoria de bares paco (y con lo que no son bares paco).

Luego a la hora de socializar, un puto desastre porque a unos se les ha metido en la cabeza que van a estar mejor si se van de España y otros que todo lo contrario, con lo que veras gente que conoces de toda la vida que ahora te perdonan la vida y lo contrario, que como eres de fuera, te azuzan a los otros para reforzar su posición. No siempre sale el tema, pero como salga, se queda hasta que terminan los postres.


----------



## forestal92 (7 Ago 2022)

Cathar dijo:


> Lo más chulo de Cataluña está en la Cataluña francesa...pero no lo digas alto, que les estallan las neuronas. Allí ni parkings SABAS ni esteladas. Buenas anchoas y buen vino dulce. Por eso los de TV3 chaparon su "corresponsal" y le taparon la boca.....
> Lo mejor, siempre fuera de la Cagaluña autonómica!!!!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1148960



Idem. Si quieres ver un país Vasco preservado, bonito sin masificar ni ambiente hostil, ve al país Vasco francés.


----------



## Arístides (7 Ago 2022)

Crisis: - ESCALOFRIANTE FOTO. TeleMadrid: TIROTEO en la calle en PLENO DIA. Un herido CRÍTICO y otro GRAVE. CINCO (5) asesinatos en un mes en pleno Madrid.


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Dos-heridos-graves-uno-de-ellos-critico-tras-un-tiroteo-en-Ciempozuelos-0-2475352491--20220805023553.html Dos heridos graves, uno de ellos crítico, tras un tiroteo en Ciempozuelos Se trata de dos hombres de 40 y 25 años. La Guardia Civil se ha...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Arístides (7 Ago 2022)

*CINCO ASESINATOS en pleno Madrid en el último mes:*






Crisis: - Delincuencia desbocada: DOS asesinados a PUÑALADA limpia en pleno Madrid. CINCO (5) asesinatos en solo UN MES. .


https://www.elmundo.es/madrid/2022/07/25/62de692e21efa0b8488b4586.html




www.burbuja.info







*Datos oficiales:









Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Cierto. Ese vídeo es de hace un año. Mejor te pongo uno de hace dos meses y poco más. No me lo pongas que casi lo vi en directo. Un ajuste de cuentas entre gitanos, entre ellos... uno.




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Poco se habla en España de la L9 y de los miles y miles de millones de euros enterrados (literalmente) en esa obra de mierda.
> 
> La L9 aún no está acabada y ya va por los 16.000 millones de €. Por comparar, las obras de soterramiento de la M-30 de Madrid costaron unos 7.000 millones, y en su día se consideró un puto derroche faraónico.
> 
> ...



la sagrera saldra mas cara.


----------



## Arístides (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban una y otra vez en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida una niña de 8 años que la tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...



Los moronegros habran ido de vacaciones pues su cuartel general es Madrid:


la mezquita más grande de Europa es la de la M30,
Madrid es la ciudad con mas marroquíes de España y,
los MENAS de Madrid asaltan comisarias para robar pistolas, perpetran asesinatos a machetazos y se organizan en bandas.







Inmigración: - Carrera armamentística MENA, de los MATALEONES a los MACHETES: "Una banda organizada MENAs ARMADOS CON MACHETES aterroriza a los jóvenes de Madrid"


Carrera armamentística de los MENAs en Madrid, que ya no se conforman con los MATALEONES: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/inseguridad-en-la-capital-los-menas-mataleoneros-no-dan-cuartel-en-madrid-emboscada-atraco-a-2-ancianos-en-pleno-centro-5-ataques-en-menos-de-1-mes.1625676/#...




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.


lo españoles no reaccionais ni a tiros. EN el fondo os mereceis todo lo malo que os pase. Para mi sois escoria.




www.burbuja.info













Una turba arranca los dientes de una salvaje paliza a una joven durante un atraco en Sol


La Policía Nacional ha detenido a cuatro de los atacantes, chavales marroquíes, tras recibir el aviso de un vigilante del Metro que paseaba por la zona



www.abc.es













Un mena marroquí se cuela en el mayor centro de seguridad de España y roba dos pistolas


Un mena marroquí asalta el mayor centro policial de España y roba dos pistolas.




www.mediterraneodigital.com





*ASESINATOS perpetrados por MENAS en Madrid:*


----------



## Arístides (7 Ago 2022)

Inmigración: - SEGARRO AMEGO: los MENAS que dejaron INCONSCIENTE al adolescente en Madrid son CONVICTOS en régimen de "semilibertad" "supervisados" por la CAM







www.burbuja.info


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Cataluña es basura y lo peor es que hay catalanes
> 
> Tuve que ir allí por trabajo para un proyecto de un año, pedí expresamente que me alojaran en Esplugues de llobregat, que hay una comunidad de españoles afincados allí que sudan del tema indepe, con lo que la estancia se hizo algo respirable. Salvo eso y algunas partes del pirineo, todo me parece un estercolero



que mal rollo alli esta la nestle, y son super indepes. Tenas que haber pedido pontons.


----------



## randomizer (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> la sagrera saldra mas cara.



¿Cuántos años llevan ya con eso? Yo creo que acaban antes la Sagrada Familia...









La larga historia de la 'Sagrera familia', la estación de nunca acabar


A cien años de la inauguración de la antigua estación y tras trece en obras, la futura Sagrera todavía no tiene fecha final




www.elnacional.cat


----------



## Arístides (7 Ago 2022)

Sucesos: - Brutal REYERTA con palos y NAVAJAS en pleno Madrid y en PLENO DIA, tras los CINCO (5) asesinatos el último mes en Madrid.


Reyerta multitudinaria en Moratalaz: el maltrato de un joven a su novia desata una guerra entre clanes El lugar donde sucedió la reyerta, en el barrio de Fontarrón ABC Reyerta multitudinaria en Moratalaz: el maltrato de un joven a su novia desata una guerra entre clanes La Policía Nacional...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Decipher (7 Ago 2022)

Se tenía que decir y se dijo. Gracias por ahorrarnos el tener que viajar a ese estercolero para saber cómo está.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban una y otra vez en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida una niña de 8 años que la tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...



Necesitas como el comer que te coja la Guillermina Motta y te quite la tontería.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> que mal rollo alli esta la nestle, y son super indepes. Tenas que haber pedido pontons.



Yo no como esa basura indepe, echarle leche al chocolate?

Soy más de chocolate puro valor, que los alicantinos son muy majos


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> 16.000 millones para tres millones de potenciales usuarios autóctonos. Da para 100 viajes ida y vuelta en taxi al aeropuerto por habitante. Y la pretenden acabar para 2029, justo cuando ya los mindundis no podrán salir de casa, ni mucho menos viajar en avión.
> 
> Hubiera dado también para mil Falcons y Super-Pumas para poner un puente aéreo de VIP-Jets a Andorra, Ibiza, a Olbia y, cómo no, a Ítaca. Que serán los viajes favoritos de las élites catalanas post 2030.



las radiales de madrit 1000 millones y pasaban 800 usuarios diarios.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Elsexy dijo:


> Pues a mi no me hablaron en catalán cuando estuve por allí .
> Y a ver cuanto duran las calas en ser sobreexploatadas por el turismo



es que solo lo hablan cuando ven catalanes, lo hacen pa joder a los catalanes que no hay quien los entienda.


----------



## Beto (7 Ago 2022)

Los barcos han de estar a 200 metros de la orilla. A 20 no te lo crees ni tu


----------



## Cathar (7 Ago 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Idem. Si quieres ver un país Vasco preservado, bonito sin masificar ni ambiente hostil, ve al país Vasco francés.



La Baja Navarra...Zuberoa, Santa Engracia.....


----------



## Santutxu (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban una y otra vez en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida una niña de 8 años que la tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...



Viniendo de Hezpaña, la Marruecos del sur de Europa, estás tú pa criticar otros lares.

Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Il Corvo (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> rollo morenos sefarditas mediterraneos



Buf me ha encantado, gracioso y real a partes iguales


----------



## noseyo (7 Ago 2022)

Fui hace 12 años no quiero pensar lo que será ahora lleno pero lleno de inmigrantes


----------



## Covaleda (7 Ago 2022)

El relato del Op es muy muy ajustado a la realidad.
En eso que hoy llamamos Cataluña, es lo que hay.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> pues a mi me encanta la zona de Arenys de mar siempre que voy lo paso de Puta madre, no se porque.. Me alojo en un casa rural en el Montseni, buenos paseos a pie, y a la tarde/noche algunos dias me bajo, y se esta de Puta madre, buenas cenas, buenos cubatas, .. y hasta baño en la playa de noche. la zona de Salou o la costa brava no me gusta mucho, o Barcelona que te cobran 30 o 40 euros por aparcar unas horas.. Eso si, la gente de esa zona conduciendo son unos hijos de puta, el año pasado iba despacio viendo el paisaje, y un cabronazo, se puso detrás mio tocando el claxon... como un puto loco Y LEVANTANDO LOS BRAZOS.. . O están estresados, o son gilipollas.. Era una carretera con Linea continua, si iba a 90, puse el coche a 40, y ahi lo tuve pitándome 5 minutos, hasta que lo pararon los mosos en un cruce.. iba tan pegado a mi, que no vio que estaban allí.. jajaja, que tonto del culo, anda que no me reí... le saque el dedo por la ventanilla al final, y estuve todo el puto dia desconjonandome de el.



es llegar a arenis de arriba y la gente va como loca.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> El relato del Op es muy muy ajustado a la realidad.
> En eso que hoy llamamos Cataluña, es lo que hay.



teneis que ir viniendo para ver si algun dia cambia la situacion mas a vuestros gustos.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

y lo peor es cuando llegas por la noche en avion y ves tantas luces, a veces asusta!


----------



## Espartano27 (7 Ago 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Los barcos han de estar a 200 metros de la orilla. A 20 no te lo crees ni tu



Vete a tossa de mar y me cuentas


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Ago 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Poco se habla en España de la L9 y de los miles y miles de millones de euros enterrados (literalmente) en esa obra de mierda.
> 
> La L9 aún no está acabada y ya va por los 16.000 millones de €. Por comparar, las obras de soterramiento de la M-30 de Madrid costaron unos 7.000 millones, y en su día se consideró un puto derroche faraónico.
> 
> ...



De esos 16.000 millones se han repartido para chiringuitos, politicos, coca, putas, el barça, todos los molt honorapla...


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A mi me da pena, porque vivi ahi de enano. Pero si, el relato del OP es bastante certero, yo podria escribir lo mismo.
> 
> La ultima vez que estuve fue por 2017 y me zampe todo el show indepe.
> 
> ...



hay un monton de restaurantes extremeños y gallegos en barcelona con estrella michelin.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> ¿Cuántos años llevan ya con eso? Yo creo que acaban antes la Sagrada Familia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



las empresas espanyolas adjudicatarias parece ser que robaban, es normal en el reino de espanya.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> De esos 16.000 millones se han repartido para chiringuitos, politicos, coca, putas, el barça, todos los molt honorapla...



eso y una tuneladora, que vale su pasta!


----------



## nada2 (7 Ago 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> De esos 16.000 millones se han repartido para chiringuitos, politicos, coca, putas, el barça, todos los molt honorapla...



Es que nos hemos españolizado 
Aquello de "el buen catalán de las piedras saca pan" y los tenderos y el pequeño negocio desapareció hace tiempo.
La política da más con menos esfuerzo.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Vete a tossa de mar y me cuentas



es culpa de los piolines que son los que controlan eso, estan todos en cadiz con los narcos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> eso y una tuneladora, que vale su pasta!





nada2 dijo:


> Es que nos hemos españolizado.
> Aquello de "el buen catalán de las piedras saca pan" y los tenderos y el pequeño negocio desapareció hace tiempo.



Si, si ya nos ha quedado claro en el resto de España que sois una raza superior


----------



## Feriri88 (7 Ago 2022)

Hola


Me gustaria aclarar que pese a la opinion de muchos vascos, cántabros o asturianos


Barcelona esta en norte
Y Zaragoza 
Y Logroño
Y Burgos 
Y León 
Y Orense 


Algunos piensan que el norte es solo la cornisa cantabrica

Y que Aguilar de Campoo ya es el centro
Madrid norte


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Cathar dijo:


> La Baja Navarra...Zuberoa, Santa Engracia.....





nada2 dijo:


> Es que nos hemos españolizado
> Aquello de "el buen catalán de las piedras saca pan" y los tenderos y el pequeño negocio desapareció hace tiempo.
> La política da más con menos esfuerzo.



aquel catalan ya no existe, ahora por pan te tiran piedras.


----------



## Espartano27 (7 Ago 2022)

He dicho que en el norte hay más gente nadando, y no se quedan a un metro de la orilla o mirando peces.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (7 Ago 2022)

Yo llevo 3 meses en ibiza currando y otra puta mierda sobrevalorada. Calas llenas de yates que no te permiten nadar a gusto, 33 grados a la sombra con aire caliente y unas calitas chulas pero que no justifican los precios que piden aqui por las cosas. He vivodo en cadiz 3 años y en lanzarote otros 3 y cagan y mean por ibiza


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si, si ya nos ha quedado claro en el resto de España que sois una raza superior



super diferente.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> super diferente.



Bueno si, suele ser facil identificar a un catalan, gafapasta y rasgos judaicos.


----------



## nada2 (7 Ago 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si, si ya nos ha quedado claro en el resto de España que sois una raza superior



Tampoco es eso hombre, tenemos nuestras virtudes y nuestros defectos...


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He dicho que en el norte hay más gente nadando, y no se quedan a un metro de la orilla o mirando peces.



el mediterraneo es un mar muy traidor, por eso la gente se queda en la orilla.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> 
> Me gustaria aclarar que pese a la opinion de muchos vascos, cántabros o asturianos
> ...



no me compares un leones con un cantrabo. Que alli no hay playa ni anchoas!


----------



## Espartano27 (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> hay un monton de restaurantes extremeños y gallegos en barcelona con estrella michelin.



No hace falta ir a un estrella michelin, el asador Aranda es bueno. Cordero lechal a 40 grados manda


----------



## Feriri88 (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> no me compares un leones con un cantrabo. Que alli no hay playa ni anchoas!




Hay una diferencia fundamental


Un cántabro es un castellano
Un leonés no

Canrabria no existe

Es la provicia de Castilla marítima


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

LUIS MARIN dijo:


> Yo llevo 3 meses en ibiza currando y otra puta mierda sobrevalorada. Calas llenas de yates que no te permiten nadar a gusto, 33 grados a la sombra con aire caliente y unas calitas chulas pero que no justifican los precios que piden aqui por las cosas. He vivodo en cadiz 3 años y en lanzarote otros 3 y cagan y mean por ibiza



es que ver ibiza desde el currele es comparar un viaje en crucero desde el punto de vista de un trabajador. Es el unico destino turistico que se mea en Grecia, Croacia e Italia. Si eres rico Marbella tambien esta muy bien.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> No hace falta ir a un estrella michelin, el asador Aranda es bueno. Cordero lechal a 40 grados manda



siempre me ponen el lechon del lado que esta tumbado y ojo que lo cortan con un plato de porcelana decorado con un paisaje de cadaques, ojo que no es facha todo lo que reluce. Asador aranda esta lejos de la estrella michelin.


----------



## Le Truhan (7 Ago 2022)

Los de Barcelona diciendo que Madrid tiene asesinatos y los de Madrid ídem de Barcelona. Con lo que podría ser españa y si embargo es


----------



## TomásPlatz (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban una y otra vez en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida una niña de 8 años que la tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...



TU PUTA MADRE SUBNORMAL DE MIERDA. 

CATALUÑA ES LA OSTIA RETRASADO. 

(si que es cierto el tema del idioma y que te contstan en catalan)


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Hay una diferencia fundamental
> 
> 
> Un cántabro es un castellano
> ...



Altamira es la cuna de espanya, no le ganais en carbono 14. Aparte el botillo es pa gordos, y la anchoa fina esa que pescan en asturias es muy buena.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> TU PUTA MADRE SUBNORMAL DE MIERDA.
> 
> CATALUÑA ES LA OSTIA RETRASADO.
> 
> (si que es cierto el tema del idioma y que te contstan en catalan)



suciata!


----------



## Espartano27 (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> siempre me ponen el lechon del lado que esta tumbado y ojo que lo cortan con un plato de porcelana decorado con un paisaje de cadaques, ojo que no es facha todo lo que reluce. Asador aranda esta lejos de la estrella michelin.



Pero bien que te dan una copa de cava al entrar


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Pero bien que te dan una copa de cava al entrar



el parking mola mucho!


----------



## Elsexy (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> es que solo lo hablan cuando ven catalanes, lo hacen pa joder a los catalanes que no hay quien los entienda.



Muy interesante


----------



## Hulagu (7 Ago 2022)

Calopez boy caga hilo
No ha salido de su zulo y pone lo que cree que debe de poner. Historia de Verano. Se lo ha currado, no obstante. Por eso 6/10.


----------



## cohynetes (7 Ago 2022)

Ni gratis vuelvo

Mi pregunta es? Los cagalanes nativos de que viven por allí,fácilmente un 40% más caro que Madrid y no los veía mucho de trabajar,bici por las mañanas y aun siendo funcis allí no da ni para pipas


----------



## randomizer (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> eso y una tuneladora, que vale su pasta!



Una tuneladora de las grandes, entre 10 y 25 millones. 

De ahí a 16.000 millones da para muchas putas y mucha coca (de Sant Joan no, de la otra).









▷ Cuánto cuesta una TUNELADORA | Precios en 2022


¿Tienes curiosidad por saber cuánto cuesta una tuneladora? Entra y conoce qué tipo de tuneladoras existen y cuántos millones de euros se ha pagado por ellas




cuantocuestaun.net


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban una y otra vez en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida una niña de 8 años que la tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...



Ahora hay menos, ya que ellas veranean más en julio, pero de las guiris las noruegas, danesas y alemanas son top, pero las austriacas son lo mejor.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban una y otra vez en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida una niña de 8 años que la tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...



La parte más verde de Warcelona está por parque Cervantes+Palacio Real+Can Caralleu+Corserolla, aunque no al nivel de la Casa de Campo o El Retiro, claro.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

He de decir que con sus ventajas e inconvenientes soy extremeño, pero me encanta Barcelona y conocer jacotas danesas y holandesas de 180 cm, qué las hay, pero hay saber donde buscarlas y vivir aquí, claro, y que de vivir en otra parte de España no tendría la oportunidad ni las mismas oportunidades laborales. He vivido en Canarias, Cáceres, Madrid, Donosti y Valladolid, así que creo que puedo hablar.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Quiero ir a Cadaqués para arriba.
> Hay mucho africano o moro?.
> Pq sino paso.



Te recomiendo Sitges. Mucho marica pero poco moro. Será como el ajo para los vampiros. Además tienes el Festival de Cine pronto.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Lo he comentado en otros hilos.
> 
> Aquí en el sur he visto catalanas que venían 'de vacaciones' muy 'fuckables'. Algunas más pasadas de rosca que otras, pero milfas muy petables.
> 
> ...



Yo he conocido a catalanas +175 cm de culo petreo 30/40 años. Hay que saber donde buscar, claro.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> antiguo votante siutdadans?



En Barcelona hay moros, toxicómanos e indepes, pero en el resto de España gitanos a casporro y canis. Me quedo con el primer grupo.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> queda lejos para el pobre espanyol, que no puede llevar el seat toledo.



Yo he vivido en Lanzarote y las playas de Lanzarote son muy superiores a las de Cataluña o Cantábrico, que son las que conozco.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

De las tías con las tetas al aire o en pelota picada no dice nada, no, je, je. Todo tiene pros y contras en esta vida.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> hay un monton de restaurantes extremeños y gallegos en barcelona con estrella michelin.



Los Bellota en Sagrada Familia es cojonudo.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> el mediterraneo es un mar muy traidor, por eso la gente se queda en la orilla.



Mar de fondo tipo Cantábrico o medusas a casporro. Elige.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> He de decir que con sus ventajas e inconvenientes soy extremeño, pero me encanta Barcelona y conocer jacotas danesas y holandesas de 180 cm, qué las hay, pero hay saber donde buscarlas y vivir aquí, claro, y que de vivir en otra parte de España no tendría la oportunidad ni las mismas oportunidades laborales. He vivido en Canarias, Cáceres, Madrid, Donosti y Valladolid, así que creo que puedo hablar.



Una persona a la que le gusta cagaluña, ahora se entiende lo anormal que eres.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Ago 2022)

Warcelona han trabajado a fondo para convertirla en una ciudad donde viven mejor los forasteros y gentes de paso con pasta que los autóctonos y lo peor es que a la gente le da igual y siguen votando a los verdugos que les hacen la vida cada vez mas difícil...y la alternativa no la ven porque les parece "fascismo"...

Yo viví allí y tengo un amigo con ocho apellidos catalanes y cada vez que le digo que con Franco su padre tenía la libertad de montar un taller metalúrgico en el sótano de su casa y ahora con los socialisto-separatistas-nwo no podría porque ahora hay menos libertades REALES, me tiene que dar la razón...pero sigue votando a los mismos...


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Ago 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Hace unas semanas fui a warcelona y el tráfico digno del GTA. Coches haciendo pirulas continuas, subi en un bus con un conductor loco que no le dio la gana de abrirle la puerta en la parada a una mujer con un carrito de bebé y después nos hizo bajar a todos dos paradas antes de terminar la línea.
> 
> El metro una basura comparado con el de Madrid, los cercanías tercermundistas. Obscenamente caro además.
> 
> ...



Faltan aliens pero no caben de la cantidad de invents que te has marcado. Tienes que pulir el troleo, está sobractuado


----------



## jota1971 (7 Ago 2022)

Lo más cachondo es que los Guiris no piensan como la mayoria de los comentarios y vienen todos todos a Barcelona mira que hay sitios en España, pues No, tercer destino turistico en Europa despues de Londres y Paris,....ahí es nada.....luego otra cosita porque las verdades hay que decirlas, entre tanta mentira y tanto friki........ el AGUA DEL ATLANTICO ESTA HELADA, LA DEL MEDITERRANEO ESTA DE LUJO....ala a cascarla....


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Una persona a la que le gusta cagaluña, ahora se entiende lo anormal que eres.



Me gusta Barcelona, y alguna población más, no Cataluña en general. De todos modos hay que reconocer que es la zona más desarrollada de España.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Lo más cachondo es que los Guiris no piensan como la mayoria de los comentarios y vienen todos todos a Barcelona mira que hay sitios en España, pues No, tercer destino turistico en Europa despues de Londres y Paris,....ahí es nada.....luego otra cosita porque las verdades hay que decirlas, entre tanta mentira y tanto friki........ el AGUA DEL ATLANTICO ESTA HELADA, LA DEL MEDITERRANEO ESTA DE LUJO....ala a cascarla....



Más que eso. Yo conozco a gente que se viene a vivir desde los lugares más ricos de Europa y de los mismo EE. UU. Tiene sus fallos, vale, pero es con diferencia lo mejor de España, es la realidad.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Me gusta Barcelona, y alguna población más, no Cataluña en general. De todos modos hay que reconocer que es la zona más desarrollada de España.



Solo te reconozco que eres anormal, poco más.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Más que eso. Yo conozco a gente que se viene a vivir desde los lugares más ricos de Europa y de los mismo EE. UU. Tiene sus fallos, vale, pero es con diferencia lo mejor de España, es la realidad.



Como playas son mejores las de Canarias que las de Cataluña, las cosas como son. Las de otras partes del litoral mediterráneo no las conozco.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Solo te reconozco que eres anormal, poco más.



Y yo como te reconozca te voy...mide tus palabras.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ago 2022)

Con lo bien que se está en la costa del sol, los únicos de fuera son los turistas alemanes o ingleses, todo más barato sin aguantar lazys...y no hablemos de las tías.


----------



## DVD1975 (7 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Te recomiendo Sitges. Mucho marica pero poco moro. Será como el ajo para los vampiros. Además tienes el Festival de Cine pronto.



Pues mejor gracias.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Ago 2022)

¿Pero te ha gustado o no?


----------



## Espartano27 (7 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Más que eso. Yo conozco a gente que se viene a vivir desde los lugares más ricos de Europa y de los mismo EE. UU. Tiene sus fallos, vale, pero es con diferencia lo mejor de España, es la realidad.



Me encontré un par de parejas yankees poniéndose hasta el culo de cordero lechal, uno era el tipico redneck gordo de oklahoma con gorra Yankee y chanclas que tenía una buena milf bastante follable y el otro era de los ángeles con su mujer medio mexicana, se notaba que en California allí se cuida mas las alimentacion porque estaban en forma, me dijeron que por España iban a viajar solo por Marbella, Barcelona e Ibiza


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

El otro día miré el tema de servicios en Madrid (piscinas deportivas). En fin de semana no había casi ninguna. En Barcelona a patadas y con salida al mar, por no mencionar las distancias que hay que salvar en Madrid para acceder a esos servicios. 

Yo vine desde CyL porque no había trabajo en mi sector. En Barcelona a patadas. Lo más cómodo hubiese sido irme a Madrid, pero no iba ya con trabajo, mientras que en Barcelona, sí. 

Barcelona es muy superior al resto de España y hay muchas Barcelonas según como sea cada uno.


----------



## Esparto (7 Ago 2022)

Barcelona para ir a la playa, emborracharse y mear en las aceras. Para vivir y trabajar, Madrid.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Yo he vivido en Lanzarote y las playas de Lanzarote son muy superiores a las de Cataluña o Cantábrico, que son las que conozco.



depende lo que busques en una playa, pero en espanya que es un pais con playas mas que correctas la n1 estan en baleares macaerlla y macarelleta i ses illletes en formentera, sin discusion a nivel internacional. Las catedrales en el norte, y por las canarias la del benijo esta muy bien.


----------



## Algol (7 Ago 2022)

Lo que no se entiende, mesetarios hijos de puta, es porque no os quedais en el puto secarral ese que es Mandril y dejais a la gente de Barcelona que viva de los franceses o la gente de Alicante que viva de los ingleses. No os necesitan para nada, hijos de puta.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Me gusta Barcelona, y alguna población más, no Cataluña en general. De todos modos hay que reconocer que es la zona más desarrollada de España.



Más bien tumorada.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Los Bellota en Sagrada Familia es cojonudo.



para comer jamon?


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Me encontré un par de parejas yankees poniéndose hasta el culo de cordero lechal, uno era el tipico redneck gordo de oklahoma con gorra Yankee y chanclas que tenía una buena milf bastante follable y el otro era de los ángeles con su mujer medio mexicana, se notaba que en California allí se cuida mas las alimentacion porque estaban en forma, me dijeron que por España iban a viajar solo por Marbella, Barcelona e Ibiza



Yo viviendo conozco cerca de 100 fácilmente. No me caen muy bien, pero cuando vienen a vivir por algo será.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Barcelona para ir a la playa, emborracharse y mear en las aceras. Para vivir y trabajar, Madrid.



en navidad vigo. y si no quereis currar vivir en cadiz.


----------



## nraheston (7 Ago 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Buenos hoteles en Tenerife Norte no sera



En el suroeste, en Costa Adeje los hoteles son de 4 y 5 estrellas, aunque no puedo opinar sobre los del norte


----------



## mudj (7 Ago 2022)

No se puede describir mejor.
Resaltar que Tarragona está mucho mejor, pero claro la ciudad pudiendo ser una maravilla mundial pues como q no


----------



## Algol (7 Ago 2022)

Hace falta ser hijo de puta mesetario para criticar Barcelona, Baleares, Valencia cuando esos lugares viven de los turistas y en cambio los mesetarios viven de las paguitas que pagan los de la costa.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Mar de fondo tipo Cantábrico o medusas a casporro. Elige.



las medusas es cosa de sitges.


----------



## weyler (7 Ago 2022)

tuve que ir a barcelona nada menos que en autobus y la fauna era indescriptible, incluso un chaval que tendria como mucho 20 años y que parecia muy normal incluso guapo (no homo) me dijo si queria mamada, una cosa alucinante no te puedes fiar de nadie

luego estuve en estacion de sants un buen rato y ahi habia borrachos, chonis todo tipo de lumpen

barcelona es una ciudad maldita, esta maldita desde que asesinaron a ataulfo


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Warcelona han trabajado a fondo para convertirla en una ciudad donde viven mejor los forasteros y gentes de paso con pasta que los autóctonos y lo peor es que a la gente le da igual y siguen votando a los verdugos que les hacen la vida cada vez mas difícil...y la alternativa no la ven porque les parece "fascismo"...
> 
> Yo viví allí y tengo un amigo con ocho apellidos catalanes y cada vez que le digo que con Franco su padre tenía la libertad de montar un taller metalúrgico en el sótano de su casa y ahora con los socialisto-separatistas-nwo no podría porque ahora hay menos libertades REALES, me tiene que dar la razón...pero sigue votando a los mismos...



con franco tampoco llegaban inmigrantes en patera, no se porque vienen ahora y antes no?


----------



## Volkova (7 Ago 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Visité los mismos lugares incluido cadaqués hace unos pocos años.. Salvo figueres lo demás una reputísima mierda. GUARRAlona podría estar muy bien en Marruecos si no fuera por los gayers y las tortilleras polifollatatuadas. Ascode lumpen y basura.



Ya me dirás tu que tiene Figueres de interesante a parte del museo Dalí... (que tampoco me parece para tanto) Una ciudad petada de moros con dos calles donde no hay nada.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (7 Ago 2022)

Mi peor experiencia gastronómica fue en Catalunlla.

Y eso que era de vuelta y fui a lo fácil unos macarrones.





Todavía estoy buscando la cámara oculta.






En cuanto a lo demás de Cataluña en general, lo que ya sabemos, es uno de los campos de juego favoritos a nivel Europeo para los globalistas.


----------



## SPQR (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> con franco tampoco llegaban inmigrantes en patera, no se porque vienen ahora y antes no?


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (7 Ago 2022)

Cataluña va a terminar siendo del reino moruno, como media España...lo tenemos merecido por haberlo permitido.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (7 Ago 2022)

La zona del barrio de la mina hacia San Adrián del besos es muy asquerosa, patética.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (7 Ago 2022)

Hasta Badalona lo único que me gusta un poco, es la zona del centro pegada a la playa pasando la estación de tren


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (7 Ago 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Hasta Badalona lo único que me gusta un poco, es la zona del centro pegada a la playa pasando la estación de tren



Pero cada vez que cae un tormenta, tienen que poner bandera roja en la playa, por las aguas fecales( parecen del 3 mundo)


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

weyler dijo:


> tuve que ir a barcelona nada menos que en autobus y la fauna era indescriptible, incluso un chaval que tendria como mucho 20 años y que parecia muy normal incluso guapo (no homo) me dijo si queria mamada, una cosa alucinante no te puedes fiar de nadie
> 
> luego estuve en estacion de sants un buen rato y ahi habia borrachos, chonis todo tipo de lumpen
> 
> barcelona es una ciudad maldita, esta maldita desde que asesinaron a ataulfo





weyler dijo:


> tuve que ir a barcelona nada menos que en autobus y la fauna era indescriptible, incluso un chaval que tendria como mucho 20 años y que parecia muy normal incluso guapo (no homo) me dijo si queria mamada, una cosa alucinante no te puedes fiar de nadie
> 
> luego estuve en estacion de sants un buen rato y ahi habia borrachos, chonis todo tipo de lumpen
> 
> barcelona es una ciudad maldita, esta maldita desde que asesinaron a ataulfo



en taxi, te ofrecen sexo anal.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Mi peor experiencia gastronómica fue en Catalunlla.
> 
> Y eso que era de vuelta y fui a lo fácil unos macarrones.
> 
> ...



no pedirias canalones y te confundiste?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Pero cada vez que cae un tormenta, tienen que poner bandera roja en la playa, por las aguas fecales( parecen del 3 mundo)



hay muchos indus ultimamente y les gusta cagar en las playas.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Hasta Badalona lo único que me gusta un poco, es la zona del centro pegada a la playa pasando la estación de tren



albiol tiene a raya a los moros desde su velero.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Cataluña va a terminar siendo del reino moruno, como media España...lo tenemos merecido por haberlo permitido.



pues no lo entiendo porque entran todos por melilla, y no tiene pinta que aquello lo patrullen los mozos de cuadra.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Algol dijo:


> Hace falta ser hijo de puta mesetario para criticar Barcelona, Baleares, Valencia cuando esos lugares viven de los turistas y en cambio los mesetarios viven de las paguitas que pagan los de la costa.



si pero producen el 5% de la energia que consumen! Esta muy bien para ser madrit!


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Ago 2022)

Hanselcat dijo:


> Está tu relato para ponerlo en un folleto turístico. Muy ajustado a la realidad.



La gran mayoría del turismo viene a follar a drogarse y a orinar en las putas calles y a comer paella de mierda en las ramblas y beber hasta reventar.

Que más les dará que les hablen catalán o el agua del grifo.. 

Bcn ciudad sin ley...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Ago 2022)

Hanselcat dijo:


> Está tu relato para ponerlo en un folleto turístico. Muy ajustado a la realidad.



Seguro que el OP es un comemierda pagado para hablar mal de Barcelona.


----------



## Ploff (7 Ago 2022)

SPQR dijo:


>



Se ha quitado los mocos en la mano?
Ya solo por eso, bajo mi citerio, no deberia de estar cara al público en ningún trabajo.
La primera razón para no hacer eso es el respeto al otro, que lo haga en su casa con su familia si quiere.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Seguro que el OP es un comemierda pagado para hablar mal de Barcelona.



tiene complejo de inferioridad civitas.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Ploff dijo:


> Se ha quitado los mocos en la mano?
> Ya solo por eso, bajo mi citerio, no deberia de estar cara al público en ningún trabajo.
> La primera razón para no hacer eso es el respeto al otro, que lo haga en su casa con su familia si quiere.



Pues se tira unos cuescos en los discursos que flipas!


----------



## Ploff (7 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> tiene complejo de inferioridad civitas.



De verdad crees que es necesario pagar a alguien para escribir eso?


----------



## Diek (7 Ago 2022)

No piso Barcelona desde el siglo pasado y no creo que la vuelva a pisar.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Diek dijo:


> No piso Barcelona desde el siglo pasado y no creo que la vuelva a pisar.



nos gustaria que vinieses, la gente no lo sabe pero tenemos dos parques tematicos de tematica similar en la zona, horrorland y barcelona.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Ploff dijo:


> De verdad crees que es necesario pagar a alguien para escribir eso?



depende lo que paguen,tu!


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida un niño de 8 años que la tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...



deberias probar con el sur de italia, es una zona que cumpliria tus espectativas de lo que deben ser unas vacaciones.


----------



## Hanselcat (7 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Seguro que el OP es un comemierda pagado para hablar mal de Barcelona.



Se suele pagar para hablar bien. Lo contrario suele ser gratis. Otra cosa es que sea malintencionado, pero en líneas generales, el Op, deja bien parada a Barcelona.


----------



## Petruska (7 Ago 2022)

Cathar dijo:


> Yo soy de Barcelona, aunque vivo en la zona 0 del independentismo.
> 
> Lo que se relata aquí es totalmente cierto. Y podríamos seguir ad infinitum.
> Barcelona da asco y encima cara de cojones. Y una gran parte de catalanes, sumisos a un gobierno inútil y supremacista. Donde las únicas leyes que legislan, son para aumentar sueldos en TV3 y esquilmar a un ciudadano cada vez más derroído.
> ...



Muy buen post


----------



## Jamelgo (7 Ago 2022)

Vaya panda de fachas de mierda que hay por aki ya sabéis el dicho el dicho Barcelona es Bona si la bolsa Sona sino quedaros donde estais


----------



## Persea (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida un niño de 8 años que la tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...



te doy las gracias por venir al foro e inventarte estos bulos, asi podemos ver el nivel intelectual de los burbujos


----------



## Timekiller (7 Ago 2022)

Volkova dijo:


> Ya me dirás tu que tiene Figueres de interesante a parte del museo Dalí... (que tampoco me parece para tanto) Una ciudad petada de moros con dos calles donde no hay nada.



Cerca de Figueras está la fortaleza de San Fernando. Vale la pena visitarla. Yo fuí hace años.


----------



## Espartano27 (7 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> te doy las gracias por venir al foro e inventarte estos bulos, asi podemos ver el nivel intelectual de los burbujos



Claro tb es mentira que hay un sexshop en frente de la catedral del mar, que salen los turistas de la iglesia al sexshop para comprarse dildos para meterselos por el culo


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Cathar dijo:


> Lo más chulo de Cataluña está en la Cataluña francesa...pero no lo digas alto, que les estallan las neuronas. Allí ni parkings SABAS ni esteladas. Buenas anchoas y buen vino dulce. Por eso los de TV3 chaparon su "corresponsal" y le taparon la boca.....
> Lo mejor, siempre fuera de la Cagaluña autonómica!!!!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1148960



pues no hay indepes en colliure, son todoshijos de republicanos espanyoles! Hasta las ostras llevan la estelada .


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (7 Ago 2022)

Cathar dijo:


> Lo más chulo de Cataluña está en la Cataluña francesa...pero no lo digas alto, que les estallan las neuronas. Allí ni parkings SABAS ni esteladas. Buenas anchoas y buen vino dulce. Por eso los de TV3 chaparon su "corresponsal" y le taparon la boca.....
> Lo mejor, siempre fuera de la Cagaluña autonómica!!!!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1148960



Tu no sabes lo que hablas.
En colliure hay una barrera que cuando está el cupo lleno no entras el coche ni pagando
Y si quieres moros, gitanos y pied-noirs, vete a las afueras de Perpinyà que vas a ver lo que es bueno
Y no hay nada más demigrante que ver a los franceses de la zona limítrofe en chandal y con riñonera comprando pastís y tabaco en El Pertús y La Jonquera como si no hubiera un mañana.
Vaya cacao mental tienen los pobres. Se levantan jacobinos y cuando vienen los parisinos a reirse de ellos sacan l’estelada por la tarde. Y vuelta a empezar.
Esquizofrénicos totales


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Claro tb es mentira que hay un sexshop en frente de la catedral del mar, que salen los turistas de la iglesia al sexshop para comprarse dildos para meterselos por el culo



el derecho de pernada aun concurre por estos lares. Despechan a tu señora con dildos satanicos.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (7 Ago 2022)

Timekiller dijo:


> Cerca de Figueras está la fortaleza de San Fernando. Vale la pena visitarla. Yo fuí hace años.



unos van a pie y otros andando.


----------



## Kabraloka (7 Ago 2022)

ahhh el paraiso lazi....

cuanta eutanasia hace falta


----------



## Michael_Knight (8 Ago 2022)

Menudas vacaciones Paco te has pegado, Jajaja


----------



## Charles B. (8 Ago 2022)

Voy a resumir este interesante hilo en una máxima: a partir de cierto tamaño *toda ciudad grande es un estercolero* con zonas no go de manual. Yo vivo en Madrid desde hace la hostia de años y sé de lo que hablo. Eso sí, Madrid me resulta más confortable y "limpia" que Barcelona para vivir, incluso en zonas humildes, no confundir con basureros multiculturales o chabolismo vertical que se dan hasta en el mismísimo centro. Que los políticos hayan permitido que el precioso barrio de Lavapiés se haya convertido en un gueto esencialmente moro es algo que *no perdonaré* jamás.


----------



## medion_no (8 Ago 2022)

Cagaluña es el mayor estercolero de Ezpaña.


----------



## Charles B. (8 Ago 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Cagaluña es el mayor estercolero de Ezpaña.



Se ve que no has estado nunca ni en Galicia ni en Andalucía, por no hablar de ciertas zonas de mi querido Madrid, amigo 

Os ciega el odio político. Yo hace años que no piso Cataluña porque me jode mucho expresarme en cristiano y que me respondan en dialecto, exactamente el mismo problema que tengo tanto en Galicia como en Andalucía.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Voy a resumir este interesante hilo en una máxima: a partir de cierto tamaño *toda ciudad grande es un estercolero* con zonas no go de manual. Yo vivo en Madrid desde hace la hostia de años y sé de lo que hablo. Eso sí, Madrid me resulta más confortable y "limpia" que Barcelona para vivir, incluso en zonas humildes, no confundir con basureros multiculturales o chabolismo vertical que se dan hasta en el mismísimo centro. Que los políticos hayan permitido que el precioso barrio de Lavapiés se haya convertido en un gueto esencialmente moro es algo que *no perdonaré* jamás.



yo he estado en la habana y no me han robado.


----------



## Charles B. (8 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> yo he estado en la habana y no me han robado.



A mí no me ha robado nadie en 20 años viviendo en Madrid.


----------



## wireless1980 (8 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida un niño de 8 años que la tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...



Cuanto esfuerzo para soltar un tocho invent. No engañas a nadie.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Se ve que no has estado nunca ni en Galicia ni en Andalucía, por no hablar de ciertas zonas de mi querido Madrid, amigo
> 
> Os ciega el odio político. Yo hace años que no piso Cataluña porque me jode mucho expresarme en cristiano y que me respondan en dialecto, exactamente el mismo problema que tengo tanto en Galicia como en Andalucía.






Charles B. dijo:


> A mí no me ha robado nadie en 20 años viviendo en Madrid.



no tendras nada que robarte.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Cuanto esfuerzo para soltar un tocho invent. No engañas a nadie.



el chaval aun no conoce la osmosis.


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Ago 2022)

@Actor Secundario Bob 

opis¿???


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> @Actor Secundario Bob
> 
> opis¿???



¿Qué es, el enésimo hilo de paleto de provincias que viene a Cataluña y flipa con lo que tenemos montado aquí a pesar de no gozar del estatus de capital de Hezpaña como su querido Madrid?


----------



## Volkova (8 Ago 2022)

Timekiller dijo:


> Cerca de Figueras está la fortaleza de San Fernando. Vale la pena visitarla. Yo fuí hace años.



Nunca le he visto nada especial, ¿tiene algo en el interior? ¿o solo son los cuatro muros que he visto yo siempre? Supongo que si te gustan los castillos añades uno mas a la colección de vistos. Pero seguro que hay muchos castillos que le dan mil vueltas a ese.


----------



## Digamelon (8 Ago 2022)

Añoro la AP7 cuando era DE PAGO.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Paseo maritimo *pagado por lo españoles* por los juegos olimpicos muy top, me ha recordado un rollo los angeles o miami, gente jugando voley, lleno de yates, centros comerciales, cientos de chiringuito y restaurantes, todos llenos hasta el culo de gente, *impensable todo eso en otra ciudad*.





Estos paletos, cuando se encuentran en Cataluña algo muy top imposible incluso en su idolatrada Madrid, no pueden hacer otra cosa que intentar sofocar la rabia diciendo "pagado por los hezpañoles".

Y lo dicen ellos que vienen de provincias deficitarias que llevan chupando de los impuestos de los catalanes desde siempre.


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Estos paletos, cuando se encuentran en Cataluña algo top imposible incluso en su idolatrada Madrid, no pueden hacer otra cosa que intentar sofocar la rabia diciendo "pagado por los hezpañoles".
> 
> Y lo dicen ellos que vienen de provincias deficitarias que llevan chupando de los impuestos de los catalanes desde siempre.



¿Soy el único al que ésto le parecen DURÍSIMAS DECLARACIONES tm?


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Soy el único al que ésto le parecen DURÍSIMAS DECLARACIONES tm?



Es que yo os entiendo, la verdad. Para los que odiáis a los catalanes, tiene que dar una rabia brutal que la ciudad más interesante para cualquiera que no sea español sea Barcelona y no Madrid... Creo que sólo hay un grupo de extranjeros que no piensan eso, que son los panchitos que ya vienen con la cabeza comida de que es mejor evitar Cataluña, no sea que les obliguen a dejar de ser cenutrios monolingües.

Para el resto del mundo, no hay color: Barcelona mil veces antes que cualquier otra ciudad española.


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Es que yo os entiendo, la verdad. Para los que odiáis a los catalanes, tiene que dar una rabia brutal que la ciudad más interesante para cualquiera que no sea español sea Barcelona y no Madrid... Creo que sólo hay un grupo de extranjeros que no piensan eso, que son los panchitos que ya vienen con la cabeza comida de que es mejor evitar Cataluña, no sea que les obliguen a dejar de ser cenutrios monolingües.
> 
> Para el resto del mundo, no hay color: Barcelona mil veces antes que cualquier otra ciudad española.



Yo vivo en Barcelona, soy catalán y Madrid me parece una ciudad muchísimo más interesante que Barna. BCN tiene todo el potencial del mundo para ser TOP mundial. Se demostró en la época feliz dorada desde los JJOO hasta mitad de los 00. Desde entonces la progredumbre política (Indepe y/o roja) que ha gobernado tanto Cataluña como Barcelona la han dejado en el estado miserable que se encuentra ahora.

Madrid tiene sus problemas, como es obvio, pero está intratable, va como un tiro y da puto gusto ir allí y ver que mantiene sin despeinarse ese aire de capitalidad Europea combinada con un adorable castizismo. Y por supuesto la gente en Madrid es muchísimo más divertida y abierta que los catalanes, que muchos son tontos del culo.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (8 Ago 2022)

Jajaja
PERO QUE PUTO ASCO!!

Encima con lo brasas que son algunos.... NINGÚN INTERÉS EN VOLVER JAMÁS.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Yo vivo en Barcelona, soy catalán y Madrid me parece una ciudad muchísimo más interesante que Barna.



Qué afán tenéis los colonos españordos por decir que sois catalanes, como si eso os diera más caché o algo.

Yo si fuera uno de vosotros diría "soy un andaluz nacido en Cataluña". Parece que os avergüencen vuestros orígenes, cosa que me parece una falta de respeto hacia vuestra propia familia.

(Ahora va a responder lo de que tiene 8 apellidos catalanes, ya veréis... Son como NPCs.)


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Qué afán tenéis los colonos españordos de decir que sois catalanes, como si eso os diera más caché o algo.
> 
> Yo si fuera uno de vosotros diría "soy un andaluz nacido en Cataluña". Parece que os avergüencen vuestros orígenes, cosa que me parece una falta de respeto hacia vuestros ancestros.
> 
> (Ahora va a responder lo de que tiene 8 apellidos catalanes, ya veréis... Son como NPCs...)



No soy andaluz ni nadie de mi familia.
¿Eres votante de ERC, CUP o Junts? Es que me encantaría saber porqué algunos catalanes llamáis colonos a los compatriotas españoles meintras sorbéis gustosos lefa de cualquier moro o negro que aparece con la frontera, protegiéndolo como si os fuera en ello la vida, sabiendo que dicho negro o moro en la vida aprenderá una puta palabra de catalán.


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida un niño de 8 años que la tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...



OP como Barcelonés estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo excepto en Sagrda Familia, que me parece, sobre todo por el interior, un monumento TOP nivel mundial (Y he estado en bastantes alrededor del mundo). Eso sí, los alredores indginos de la obra de Gaudí. Llenos de chusma, pakis, homeless durmiendo en un colchón en la calle meados, y edificios pacojordi, además de un par de parquecillos con una charca pútrida e infecta llena de viejos cruisineros de noche.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> No soy andaluz ni nadie de mi familia.
> ¿Eres votante de ERC, CUP o Junts? Es que me encantaría saber porqué algunos catalanes llamáis colonos a los compatriotas españoles meintras sorbéis gustosos lefa de cualquier moro o negro que aparece con la frontera, protegiéndolo como si os fuera en ello la vida, sabiendo que dicho negro o moro en la vida aprenderá una puta palabra de catalán.



Andaluz, o extremeño, o murciano, o castellano, me da igual. El tema es que no deberías avergonzarte de tus orígenes, porque es una falta de respeto hacia tu familia... Máxime cuando estáis fingiendo ser de un grupo etnocultural que odiáis, que somos los catalanes.

Por lo menos en tu mensaje de arriba ya has rectificado y ahora dices que eres barcelonés y no catalán... Bien, vamos mejorando.


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Andaluz, o extremeño, o murciano, o castellano, me da igual. El tema es que no deberías avergonzarte de tus orígenes, porque es una falta de respeto hacia tu familia... Máxime cuando estáis fingiendo ser de un grupo etnocultural que odiáis, que somos los catalanes.
> 
> Por lo menos en tu mensaje de arriba ya has rectificado y ahora dices que eres barcelonés y no catalán... Bien, vamos mejorando.



Soy catalán nacido en Cataluña, una región de España. No odio el grupo etnocultural catalán, sólo ciertos elementos del mismo.

A todo esto ¿Me respondes a la pregunta que te hice?


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Andaluz, o extremeño, o murciano, o castellano, me da igual. El tema es que no deberías avergonzarte de tus orígenes, porque es una falta de respeto hacia tu familia... Máxime cuando estáis fingiendo ser de un grupo etnocultural que odiáis, que somos los catalanes.
> 
> Por lo menos en tu mensaje de arriba ya has rectificado y ahora dices que eres barcelonés y no catalán... Bien, vamos mejorando.




Soy catalán nacido en Cataluña, una región de España. No odio el grupo etnocultural catalán, sólo ciertos elementos del mismo. Por ejemplo los subnormales que no se enteran que son españoles, y no lo digo yo, lo dice el planeta Tierra entero que geopolíticamente entiende Cataluña como una región de España.

A todo esto ¿Me respondes a la pregunta que te hice?


----------



## nada2 (8 Ago 2022)

Barcelona es una ciudad bonita y Madrid también.
Si solo se ve lo turístico, pue pierde mucho y si ya se viene con ganas de criticar es fácil que no guste y solo se encuentren peros...
Estuve una semana enseñando Barcelona a unos daneses y se lo pasaron de muerte y les gustó, fuimos primero a lo turistico y luego a lo no turístico.

Aprendiz de brujo, ets un troll , però molt fi...


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Soy catalán nacido en Cataluña, una región de España. No odio el grupo etnocultural catalán, sólo ciertos elementos del mismo. Por ejemplo los subnormales que no se enteran que son españoles, y no lo digo yo, lo dice el planeta Tierra entero que geopolíticamente entiende Cataluña como una región de España.
> 
> A todo esto ¿Me respondes a la pregunta que te hice?



Ya me dirás tú la gracia que le va a hacer a tu familia catalanófoba, porque de qué otro sitio puedes haber sacado tú la catalanofobia si no es de tu propia familia, que tú vayas por los foros diciendo que eres catalán... 

Menuda deshonra para los tuyos.

Es como si el hijo de una familia alemana antisemita de los años 30 fuera diciendo que es judío.


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Ya me dirás tú la gracia que le va a hacer a tu familia de anticatalanes, porque de qué otro sitio puedes haber sacado tú la catalanofobia si no es de tu propia familia, que tú vayas por los foros diciendo que eres catalán...
> 
> Menuda deshonra para los tuyos.
> 
> Es como si el hijo de una familia alemana antisemita de los años 30 fuera diciendo que es judío.



Mi familia no es anticatalana. ¿Porqué deberían? Yo tampoco. Yo no tengo nada contra Cataluña, lo tengo sólo contra cierto sector de sus habitantes. ¿Qué es lo que te cuesta tanto entender?

De nuevo te repito, ¿Puedes por favor responder la pregunta que te hice? Tengo MUCHA curiosdad. Hace tiempo que se la quiero hacer a algún indepe pero el único con el que tengo confianza me reconoció que era una burrada llamar colonos al resto de españoles mientras dejan entrar moronegrada sin límite que está jodiendo la cultura y la convivencia en Cataluña. Sé que el zombi indepe medio no piensa así y me molaría saber cuál es el argumentario que os han dado ante el caso de que os pregunten eso.


----------



## revisa esos digitos (8 Ago 2022)

Tio, te has dejado la Upper Diagonal... Ahi es donde está lo guapo de guarralona. Si no lo has visto, son como dos ciudades diferentes cruzando una calle.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Mi familia no es anticatalana. ¿Porqué deberían? Yo tampoco. Yo no tengo nada contra Cataluña, lo tengo sólo contra cierto sector de sus habitantes. ¿Qué es lo que te cuesta tanto entender?



¿Pero a quién coño quieres engañar? ¿A qué sector de habitantes de Cataluña odias? ¿A los que somos de aquí y no somos producto de la inmigración reciente como vosotros?

Pues eso se llama odiar a los catalanes.

Porque cuando da la casualidad de que el que siempre te cae bien es Fulanito, cuyos padres vinieron de Andalucía en 1965; o Menganito, cuyos padres vinieron de Albacete en 1972, y el que te cae mal siempre es Zutanito, cuyos padres, abuelos y bisabuelos nacieron en Cataluña y se empeña en seguir hablando catalán como sus padres y sus abuelos, y además tiene la desfachatez de recordaros que sois hijos de la inmigración y encima pretendéis imponer vuestra lengua de inmigrantes como auténticos colonos en una colonia, y todavía os enfadáis cuando os ven el plumero, pues hombre, blanco y en botella: odiáis a los catalanes.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Yo vivo en Barcelona, soy catalán y Madrid me parece una ciudad muchísimo más interesante que Barna. BCN tiene todo el potencial del mundo para ser TOP mundial. Se demostró en la época feliz dorada desde los JJOO hasta mitad de los 00. Desde entonces la progredumbre política (Indepe y/o roja) que ha gobernado tanto Cataluña como Barcelona la han dejado en el estado miserable que se encuentra ahora.
> 
> Madrid tiene sus problemas, como es obvio, pero está intratable, va como un tiro y da puto gusto ir allí y ver que mantiene sin despeinarse ese aire de capitalidad Europea combinada con un adorable castizismo. Y por supuesto la gente en Madrid es muchísimo más divertida y abierta que los catalanes, que muchos son tontos del culo.



El tonto del culo lo serás tú, mamarracho facha.


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Es que yo os entiendo, la verdad. Para los que odiáis a los catalanes, tiene que dar una rabia brutal que la ciudad más interesante para cualquiera que no sea español sea Barcelona y no Madrid... Creo que sólo hay un grupo de extranjeros que no piensan eso, que son los panchitos que ya vienen con la cabeza comida de que es mejor evitar Cataluña, no sea que les obliguen a dejar de ser cenutrios monolingües.
> 
> Para el resto del mundo, no hay color: Barcelona mil veces antes que cualquier otra ciudad española.



El unico motivo por el que tu pueblo tiene mayor ratio de visitas extranjeras, es unica y exlusivamente porque esta al lado de la frontera de francia, y auqellos cuando se aburren bajan a dar garbeos de un dia para volverse a ir. Nada mas

Eso y que en las guias turisticas de homosexuales porreros de usa les chifla hablar de la iglesia esa de las torrecitas, que en los 90 molaba y ahora es un puto pastiche barrocoso que empieza a ser cargante y feo

Os cuesta asumir que vuestra triste historia siempre ha sido y sera la del eterno quiero y no puedo. La de los segundones, o tercerones, o cuarterones

Al menos ya reculais y os asumis españoles


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Pero a quién coño quieres engañar? ¿A qué sector de habitantes de Cataluña odias? ¿A los que somos de aquí y no somos producto de la inmigración reciente como vosotros?
> 
> Pues eso se llama odiar a los catalanes.
> 
> Porque cuando da la casualidad de que el que siempre te cae bien es Fulanito, cuyos padres vinieron de Andalucía en 1965; o Menganito, cuyos padres vinieron de Albacete en 1972, y el que te cae mal siempre es Zutanito, cuyos padres, abuelos y bisabuelos nacieron en Cataluña y se empeña en seguir hablando catalán como sus padres y sus abuelos, y además tiene la desfachatez de recordaros que sois hijos de la inmigración y encima pretendéis imponer vuestra lengua de inmigrantes como auténticos colonos en una colonia, y todavía os enfadáis cuando os ven el plumero, pues hombre, blanco y en botella: odiáis a los catalanes.



JOJOJOJO ¿Pero qué problema tienes? ¿Necesitas ser odiado o algo? Estás literalmente deseando que te diga que odio Cataluña JAJAJAJAJ ¿Porqué? Tengo amigos con 7 apellidos catalanes como aquel que dice, incluso algún indepe. Mis padres se llevan muy bien con una vecina que saca la bandera cubana de vez en cuando. A mí los únicos catalanes que me caéis mal sois los indepes, y ni iquiera todos los indepes, sólo los que os comportáis como nenazas lloronas siempre con el fatxaaa fatxaaa, Espanya ens roba, visca Tv3 y mierdas así y con el lazito mienbtras tragais lefa de partidos molt catalans pero que están convirtiendo Cataluña en un estercolero multicultural de impuestos y moros que jamás comerán butifarra ni harán una calçotada y con una sanidad tercemundista.

Y yo sigo erre que erre. .Responde la pregunta que te hce la 1ª vez por favor. ¿Votas ERC, CUP o Junts?¿Porqué los independentistáis estándard que votáis a esos 3 partidos sois tan agresivos con los compatriotas del resto del país y tan sumamente sumisos con negros y moros de África que pretenden convertir Cataluña en un califato de menas?


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El tonto del culo lo serás tú, mamarracho facha.



JAJAJAJAJA Tenéis el fatxa en la boca 24/365. ¿Tú también eres el que con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja traga moros invadiendo toda Cataluña como una mancha de petróleo, votas a Esquerra que anima a que vengan y te quejas que España es mala?


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> El unico motivo por el que tu pueblo tiene mayor ratio de visitas extranjeras, es unica y exlusivamente porque esta al lado de la frontera de francia, y auqellos cuando se aburren bajan a dar garbeos de un dia para volverse a ir. Nada mas
> 
> Eso y que en las guias turisticas de homosexuales porreros de usa les chifla hablar de la iglesia esa de las torrecitas, que en los 90 molaba y ahora es un puto pastiche barrocoso que empieza a ser cargante y feo
> 
> ...



Ahora ya se ha convertido en una desventaja. Ten en cuenta que Francia está petada de negros y montones de coches franceses que vienen a turistear a España son negros y moros. Algunas familias que mira, va que va si luego se largan, pero otros grupos de jóvenes que son la peor escoria de los Banlieus. Y como aquí ya vamos sobrados de escoria tercermundista acogida por el independentismo catalán, pues no veas que cocktel se forma.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (8 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Es que yo os entiendo, la verdad. Para los que odiáis a los catalanes, tiene que dar una rabia brutal que la ciudad más interesante para cualquiera que no sea español sea Barcelona y no Madrid... Creo que sólo hay un grupo de extranjeros que no piensan eso, que son los panchitos que ya vienen con la cabeza comida de que es mejor evitar Cataluña, no sea que les obliguen a dejar de ser cenutrios monolingües.
> 
> Para el resto del mundo, no hay color: Barcelona mil veces antes que cualquier otra ciudad española.



Barcelona huele a orines y a mierda de Mohamed, además está encajonada en una especie de valle de mierda. Que le impide crecer, por lo tanto es una ciudad que no crecerá más, cualquier ciudad europea es mejor que ese tugurio.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (8 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Pero a quién coño quieres engañar? ¿A qué sector de habitantes de Cataluña odias? ¿A los que somos de aquí y no somos producto de la inmigración reciente como vosotros?
> 
> Pues eso se llama odiar a los catalanes.
> 
> Porque cuando da la casualidad de que el que siempre te cae bien es Fulanito, cuyos padres vinieron de Andalucía en 1965; o Menganito, cuyos padres vinieron de Albacete en 1972, y el que te cae mal siempre es Zutanito, cuyos padres, abuelos y bisabuelos nacieron en Cataluña y se empeña en seguir hablando catalán como sus padres y sus abuelos, y además tiene la desfachatez de recordaros que sois hijos de la inmigración y encima pretendéis imponer vuestra lengua de inmigrantes como auténticos colonos en una colonia, y todavía os enfadáis cuando os ven el plumero, pues hombre, blanco y en botella: odiáis a los catalanes.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Ago 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


>



La señora tiene el mismo intelecto de ameba que el forero medio de Burbuja.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (8 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> La señora tiene el mismo intelecto de ameba que el forero medio de Burbuja.



Da vergüenza ajena, pero se la ve una señora nacida en mala época, que tuvo que buscarse las habichuelas por Inglaterra, dónde probablemente la trataron con sumo desprecio racial y de clase.

Lo que no se entiende, es que en una época en la que estamos perdiendo patrimonio cultural a un ritmo acojonante (el otro día vi que quedan literalmente 4 inuits que todavía cazan y conocen las viejas tradiciones) se critiquen los esfuerzos que hacen catalanes, valencianos, y baleares para tratar de salvar la cultura.

Y tampoco entenderé jamás que alguien se pueda tomar a mal que le hablen en catalán en Catalunya.

A esta gente no habría que considerarlos nacionalistas españoles porque, en realidad, no aman la naturaleza de España tal cual es.


----------



## ashe (8 Ago 2022)

En nepotismo solo lo supera las regiones de los recogenueces porque seamos claros cataluña como las otras dos siempre han vivido a costa de terceros con el proteccionismo rancio hasta conseguir que el 16% del electorado vasco y catalán impongan al 84% restante la politica a aplicar...

Y ya lo mas penoso es ver como hablan de corrupción al resto con Pujolone (aunque no es el único, los hay como Jaume Roures, Bultrau o Fainet por poner tres ejemplos)


----------



## John Smmith (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## thefuckingfury (8 Ago 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> tendrias que haber ido a canarias
> 
> buenas playas, agua limpia , mejores precios, no hay tanto moro ni purria
> buenos hoteles



¿Qué isla recomiendas?


----------



## hijodepantera (8 Ago 2022)

A ver, si pasas de indepes y vas a tu bola cagaluña no es tan mala.
Yo por ejemplo en el maresme tengo monte guapo para otoño y playa decente en verano.
Bastante ocio nocturno y compras hay de todo.


----------



## Arístides (8 Ago 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> El unico motivo por el que tu pueblo tiene mayor ratio de visitas extranjeras, es unica y exlusivamente porque esta al lado de la frontera de francia, y auqellos cuando se aburren bajan a dar garbeos de un dia para volverse a ir. Nada mas
> 
> Eso y que en las guias turisticas de homosexuales porreros de usa les chifla hablar de la iglesia esa de las torrecitas, que en los 90 molaba y ahora es un puto pastiche barrocoso que empieza a ser cargante y feo
> 
> ...


----------



## Arístides (8 Ago 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Barcelona huele a orines y a mierda de Mohamed, además está encajonada en una especie de valle de mierda. Que le impide crecer, por lo tanto es una ciudad que no crecerá más, cualquier ciudad europea es mejor que ese tugurio.



Los moronegros habran ido de vacaciones pues su cuartel general es Madrid:


la mezquita más grande de Europa es la de la M30,
Madrid es la ciudad con mas marroquíes de España y,
los MENAS de Madrid asaltan comisarias para robar pistolas, perpetran asesinatos a machetazos y se organizan en bandas.







Inmigración: - Carrera armamentística MENA, de los MATALEONES a los MACHETES: "Una banda organizada MENAs ARMADOS CON MACHETES aterroriza a los jóvenes de Madrid"


Carrera armamentística de los MENAs en Madrid, que ya no se conforman con los MATALEONES: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/inseguridad-en-la-capital-los-menas-mataleoneros-no-dan-cuartel-en-madrid-emboscada-atraco-a-2-ancianos-en-pleno-centro-5-ataques-en-menos-de-1-mes.1625676/#...




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.


lo españoles no reaccionais ni a tiros. EN el fondo os mereceis todo lo malo que os pase. Para mi sois escoria.




www.burbuja.info













Una turba arranca los dientes de una salvaje paliza a una joven durante un atraco en Sol


La Policía Nacional ha detenido a cuatro de los atacantes, chavales marroquíes, tras recibir el aviso de un vigilante del Metro que paseaba por la zona



www.abc.es













Un mena marroquí se cuela en el mayor centro de seguridad de España y roba dos pistolas


Un mena marroquí asalta el mayor centro policial de España y roba dos pistolas.




www.mediterraneodigital.com





*ASESINATOS perpetrados por MENAS en Madrid:*


----------



## Arístides (8 Ago 2022)

*CINCO ASESINATOS en pleno Madrid en el último mes:*






Crisis: - Delincuencia desbocada: DOS asesinados a PUÑALADA limpia en pleno Madrid. CINCO (5) asesinatos en solo UN MES. .


https://www.elmundo.es/madrid/2022/07/25/62de692e21efa0b8488b4586.html




www.burbuja.info







*Datos oficiales Madrid ciudad con más asesinatos, violaciones. secuestros, tiroteos, apuñalamientos, delitos narco, y robos de coches totales y por persona:









Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Cierto. Ese vídeo es de hace un año. Mejor te pongo uno de hace dos meses y poco más. No me lo pongas que casi lo vi en directo. Un ajuste de cuentas entre gitanos, entre ellos... uno.




www.burbuja.info






@Actor Secundario Bob @Paddy McAloon *


----------



## Arístides (8 Ago 2022)

*Madrid, ciudad con la mezquita más grande de Europa y el mayor número de marroquíes de España:*









Ruta 2: Mezquita de la M-30, la más grande de Europa - madridarabe.es


Convertido en un icono de Madrid, el Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como la Mezquita de la M30, es el más grande de su género en Europa. Conoce junto a madridarabe.es su grandiosa sala de oración, su bello patio, su alminar,...




madridarabe.es












@Actor Secundario Bob @Paddy McAloon


----------



## Arístides (8 Ago 2022)

*Los europeos prefieren Barcelona, los marroquíes prefieren Madrid:*












*Pero es por la playita gñe:*










@Actor Secundario Bob @Paddy McAloon


----------



## Bob Page (8 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> la sagrera saldra mas cara.



Y el soterramiento de Hospitalet, más.


----------



## XRL (8 Ago 2022)

[/QUOTE]


Gorrino dijo:


> He de decir que con sus ventajas e inconvenientes soy extremeño, pero me encanta Barcelona y conocer jacotas danesas y holandesas de 180 cm, qué las hay, pero hay saber donde buscarlas y vivir aquí, claro, y que de vivir en otra parte de España no tendría la oportunidad ni las mismas oportunidades laborales. He vivido en Canarias, Cáceres, Madrid, Donosti y Valladolid, así que creo que puedo hablar.



y de que sueles trabajar? si que has vivido en sitios,estarás calvísimo con ese estrés


----------



## Patronio (8 Ago 2022)

La mejor descripción de lo que es y ha sido siempre Barcelona la hizo Cervantes:

" No tienes de qué tener miedo, porque estos pies y piernas que tientas y no vees, sin duda son de algunos forajidos y bandoleros que en estos árboles están ahorcados; que por aquí los suele ahorcar la justicia cuando los coge, de veinte en veinte y de treinta en treinta; por donde me doy a entender que debo de estar cerca de Barcelona.”


----------



## XRL (8 Ago 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Barcelona para ir a la playa, emborracharse y mear en las aceras. Para vivir y trabajar, Madrid.



y para que te apuñalen en ambas?


----------



## XRL (8 Ago 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Cataluña va a terminar siendo del reino moruno, como media España...lo tenemos merecido por haberlo permitido.



y como lleguemos a viejos nos robarán los menas


----------



## Espartano27 (8 Ago 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> El unico motivo por el que tu pueblo tiene mayor ratio de visitas extranjeras, es unica y exlusivamente porque esta al lado de la frontera de francia, y auqellos cuando se aburren bajan a dar garbeos de un dia para volverse a ir. Nada mas
> 
> Eso y que en las guias turisticas de homosexuales porreros de usa les chifla hablar de la iglesia esa de las torrecitas, que en los 90 molaba y ahora es un puto pastiche barrocoso que empieza a ser cargante y feo
> 
> ...



Cierto, fui a pueblos perdidos y estaban hasta el culo de holandeses de turismo, fui a pals y estaba infestado de holandeses, y es una puta mierda comparado con Santillana del Mar.


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Cierto, fui a pueblos perdidos y estaban hasta el culo de holandeses de turismo, fui a pals y estaba infestado de holandeses, y es una puta mierda comparado con Santillana del Mar.



El agua helada es lo más si, eres un puto subnormalazo y menudos invents te marcas para los npcs.


----------



## Ds_84 (8 Ago 2022)

Bon dia Catalunya...començem..son les 09:38 .

benvinguts al fòrum bombolla


----------



## nada2 (8 Ago 2022)

A los que critican Barcelona y catalunya en general, una cosa es la ciudad/CCAA y otra muy distinta los políticos y la inmigración actual.
Es absurdo ser proinmigración actual y criticar la inmigración de los 60 del resto de España, pero en el Pais Vasco sucede lo mismo.
Personalmente no lo entiendo y preferia la Barcelona de los 70-80 que la de ahora, obviamente...
Que nos guste hablar en catalán entre nosotros, las sardanas y los castells lo veo lógico y normal, aunque desgraciadamente cada vez hay y habrá menos.

Ladrones y corruptos los hay en toda España, incluyendo Catalunya y por eso el Molt Honorable estaba y sigue tan tranquilo.
"Si movemos las ramas caerán todos los nidos, no solo uno..."


----------



## Cormac (8 Ago 2022)

El Mediterráneo es así, e incluyo la Costa Azul en Francia


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

y de que sueles trabajar? si que has vivido en sitios,estarás calvísimo con ese estrés
[/QUOTE]
No estoy calvo por suerte.

Simple Vigilante de Seguridad y el único sitio donde me aseguraban trasladarme con trabajo era en Barcelona. Yo creo que eso es muestra de que Cataluña es muy superior económicamente al resto de España. Volverá a irse todo más a la mierda de lo que está, no volverá a haber trabajo en ningún lado, pero en Barcelona sí. Es la realidad.


----------



## galdubat (8 Ago 2022)

Estoy en Portugal. 
Oporto Coimbra
Cafe wn hotel 0.85euros
Ni la decima parte de inmigracion
Ningún guardia dormido para los coches
Se puede aparcar en zonas de playa
Ni la decima parte de turistas
Precios de vivienda, a primeea vista un 10% mas baratos que España, y me da que más grandes.
Casitas bonitas, algunas ya viejas pero el suelo limpio.
Despues de conocer Andorra y ver Portugal, a mi Portugal me parece todo un lujo de salud mental comparado con España, y no es el agobio de movilidad que hay eb Andorra


----------



## Rocker (8 Ago 2022)

Genial resumen, yo sólo conozco Barcelona y no creo que vaya más de visita, que me gustó la ciudad como también me gusta Madrid pero no para vivir, ya no me tira esa vida, ni multicultural ni sobrepecio de todo, y por supuesto después del referéndum les pueden dar mucho por el culo, que vayan los extranjeros si quieren a dejarse la pasta, yo paso mucho.


----------



## nada2 (8 Ago 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Genial resumen, yo sólo conozco Barcelona y no creo que vaya más de visita, que me gustó la ciudad como también me gusta Madrid pero no para vivir, ya no me tira esa vida, ni multicultural ni sobrepecio de todo, y por supuesto después del referéndum les pueden dar mucho por el culo, que vayan los extranjeros si quieren a dejarse la pasta, yo paso mucho.



Eso es totalmente comprensible y razonable.
Del referendum ya no se acuerda nadie que no viva referendums y similares, en Barcelona.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> A los que critican Barcelona y catalunya en general, una cosa es la ciudad/CCAA y otra muy distinta los políticos y la inmigración actual.
> Es absurdo ser proinmigración actual y criticar la inmigración de los 60 del resto de España, pero en el Pais Vasco sucede lo mismo.
> Personalmente no lo entiendo y preferia la Barcelona de los 70-80 que la de ahora, obviamente...
> Que nos guste hablar en catalán entre nosotros, las sardanas y los castells lo veo lógico y normal, aunque desgraciadamente cada vez hay y habrá menos.
> ...



Depende del ambiente en el que te muevas no oyes nada de catalán, aunque realmente es igual, ya que el catalán se entiende igual que el español cuando te acostumbras a oírlo. En los círculos que me muevo actualmente 0 independentismo.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Eso es totalmente comprensible y razonable.
> Del referendum ya no se acuerda nadie que no viva referendums y similares, en Barcelona.



Eso es muy cierto. Ya casi ni ves a gente con lazos amarillos.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> A los que critican Barcelona y catalunya en general, una cosa es la ciudad/CCAA y otra muy distinta los políticos y la inmigración actual.
> Es absurdo ser proinmigración actual y criticar la inmigración de los 60 del resto de España, pero en el Pais Vasco sucede lo mismo.
> Personalmente no lo entiendo y preferia la Barcelona de los 70-80 que la de ahora, obviamente...
> Que nos guste hablar en catalán entre nosotros, las sardanas y los castells lo veo lógico y normal, aunque desgraciadamente cada vez hay y habrá menos.
> ...



Hay una buena parte de población que vive en Barcelona que no vota (guiris extranjeros residentes, inmis de fuera y dentro de España). Eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## Rodal (8 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> unos huyen pero otros vienen, el aeropuerto esta petadisimo siempre!



Es un hub. Para ir a Milan tuve que hacer parada de casi 1h. No consumimos nada, pero si que hicimos bulto para que algunos vean petadisimo el aeropuerto.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> y como lleguemos a viejos nos robarán los menas



A uno de esos le metí un ostión que lo mandé al suelo, jo, jo, en Plaza Cataluña. No son más que niñatos con brazos de alambre. Son bastante peores con canis y gitanos de Valladolid o Extremadura.


----------



## Patito Feo (8 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Vete a tossa de mar y me cuentas




La puta estelada que no falte.

Y buscando turismo, los gilipollas.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Ago 2022)

Pues hace ya tres años que no voy por Warrelona... pero lo que ví por allí es bastante fiel a lo que se comenta en este hilo.

Poco más que añadir que no se haya dicho ya.


----------



## nada2 (8 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Depende del ambiente en el que te muevas no oyes nada de catalán, aunque realmente es igual, ya que el catalán se entiende igual que el español cuando te acostumbras a oírlo. En los círculos que me muevo actualmente 0 independentismo.



Correcto. En Barcelona creo que la mayoria de la gente se desenvuelve en castellano.
Entre catalanes, como es lógico, hablamos catalán y a los desconocidos se les entra en catalán o castellano, dependiendo el barrio etc...
Entre los catalanes, los hay indepes y los hay que no.

Fuera de Barcelona (y ciudades limítrofes) es distinto, se habla y usa mayoritariamente catalán y quizás hay más independentismo que en Barcelona.

Nota para los foreros del resto de España: Montones de indepes actuales son de origen del resto de España, como Gabriel, Rufian o Trapero y otros, sus familias triunfaron durante la dictadura, eran alcaldes, hombres de negocios y similares...


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Correcto. En Barcelona creo que la mayoria de la gente se desenvuelve en castellano.
> Entre catalanes, como es lógico, hablamos catalán y a los desconocidos se les entra en catalán o castellano, dependiendo el barrio etc...
> Entre los catalanes, los hay indepes y los hay que no.
> 
> ...



Yo he visto a muchos indepes hablando castellano y viceversa. 

A mi hablan bastante en catalán porque les parezco catalán, imagino, tipo Piqué (ojos azules, pelo castaño).


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Yo he visto a muchos indepes hablando castellano y viceversa.
> 
> A mi hablan bastante en catalán porque les parezco catalán, imagino, tipo Piqué (ojos azules, pelo castaño).



En Sitges tampoco hay mucho independentismo y también me gustó mucho, aunque tampoco he vivido allí para conocer esa ciudad en profundidad.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> *Los europeos prefieren Barcelona, los marroquíes prefieren Madrid:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay mucho


Covid Bryant dijo:


> El agua helada es lo más si, eres un puto subnormalazo y menudos invents te marcas para los npcs.



Agua helada +pleamar una de cada dos semanas. Las mejores playas que he visto las del Atlántico.


----------



## Donnie (8 Ago 2022)

En un pueblecito de Asturias me he tirado 15 días y no he visto ni un moro, ni un negro ni un gitano.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> para comer jamon?



Jamón+perrunillas+ibéricos en general+resto de cocina extremeña en general.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> En un pueblecito de Asturias me he tirado 15 días y no he visto ni un moro, ni un negro ni un gitano.



Pero tampoco ves danesas de piernas interminables. Al resto si se ponen tontos, unas hostias.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

Algol dijo:


> Lo que no se entiende, mesetarios hijos de puta, es porque no os quedais en el puto secarral ese que es Mandril y dejais a la gente de Barcelona que viva de los franceses o la gente de Alicante que viva de los ingleses. No os necesitan para nada, hijos de puta.



Yo tuve una novia alemana que vivía en Santa Pola. En Alicante hay casi más alemanes que ingleses. 

La vida de obrero en Madrid, chupando extrarradio, es triste, joder.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (8 Ago 2022)

Cathar dijo:


> Lo más chulo de Cataluña está en la Cataluña francesa...pero no lo digas alto, que les estallan las neuronas. Allí ni parkings SABAS ni esteladas. Buenas anchoas y buen vino dulce. Por eso los de TV3 chaparon su "corresponsal" y le taparon la boca.....
> Lo mejor, siempre fuera de la Cagaluña autonómica!!!!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1148960



En el sitio de la foto, Colliure, no hay SABA’s, que va, es todo el puto pueblo de pago. Eso si, conservan sus tradiciones, franceses del sur, no catalanes del norte. El catalanismo es una cosa más folclórica que otra cosa.


----------



## Alcazar (8 Ago 2022)

Impresiones altamente similares a las que tuve yo cuando fuí hace unos 7 años ya.

Una de las cosas que mas me sorprendió fué la gran cantidad de adolescentes bolleras butch que se veía por las calles, pero ahora es común ver eso hasta en las calles de mi pueblo, por lo que la teoría que dice que Barcelona es uno de los laboratorios del NOM mas avanzados es cierta


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Hay mucho
> 
> Agua helada +pleamar una de cada dos semanas. Las mejores playas que he visto las del Atlántico.



Mejores de que putos subnormales.

Playa que no te puedes bañar es como ir a follar con tu madre y que aparezca el maricon de tu padre.

A vosotros os gusta comer rabo.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Impresiones altamente similares a las que tuve yo cuando fuí hace unos 7 años ya.
> 
> Una de las cosas que mas me sorprendió fué la gran cantidad de adolescentes bolleras butch que se veía por las calles, pero ahora es común ver eso hasta en las calles de mi pueblo, por lo que la teoría que dice que Barcelona es uno de los laboratorios del NOM mas avanzados es cierta



En mi día a día no he conocido a ninguna pareja de bolleras directamente. En mi ciudad natal en Extremadura en 2009 había conocido dos. Ten en cuenta que por Barcelona pasa mucha gente que no vive aquí y te puede dar una impresión distorsionada de la realidad, por no hablar de que en Barcelona hay muchos ambientes distintos donde moverse dependiendo de cómo seas tú.


----------



## nada2 (8 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> En mi día a día no he conocido a ninguna pareja de bolleras directamente. En mi ciudad natal en Extremadura en 2009 había conocido dos. Ten en cuenta que por Barcelona pasa mucha gente que no vive aquí y te puede dar una impresión distorsionada de la realidad, por no hablar de que en Barcelona hay muchos ambientes distintos donde moverse dependiendo de cómo seas tú.



En Barcelona hay una comunidad gay importante, la zona eixample izquierda "gayxample" está llena de locales y tiendas suyas, los hay de todo el mundo y a nadie le importa.
Vivir, suelen vivir allí o en Gràcia, en barrios tirando a buenos porque en algunos barrios malos no "están cómodos".


----------



## Cathar (8 Ago 2022)

Caballero de la Tenaza dijo:


> En el sitio de la foto, Colliure, no hay SABA’s, que va, es todo el puto pueblo de pago. Eso si, conservan sus tradiciones, franceses del sur, no catalanes del norte. El catalanismo es una cosa más folclórica que otra cosa.



Me lo dices a mi...que he trabajado allí....
Cuando hablo de Sabas, es que esta empresa está ligada a dirigentes o ex dirigentes del Barcelona y CiU...ya me entiendes. Colliure como dicen ellos,,,es el acento francés de la república, o sea nada. Pero al menos no tienen la mafia nacionalista detrás como aquí. Que han envenenado todo.

Da gusto ver, el palacio de los reyes de Mallorca, con la bandera (señera) del Reino de Aragón y la francesa al lado... y los 20 minutos en catalán de desconexión que tienen.

Ni un político de allí, victimiza o utilizaría el chantaje de la Cataluña hispana. Y es algo que como he dicho, nos lastra y nos empobrece, menos a esta gentuza.


----------



## Olivander's (8 Ago 2022)

bastante acertada la descripción de la ciudad, de todas formas insistes mucho en la presencia de franceses pero no de argentinos?


----------



## PrimusHispaniae (8 Ago 2022)

Santutxu dijo:


> Viniendo de Hezpaña, la Marruecos del sur de Europa, estás tú pa criticar otros lares.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk



Estás tú para hablar de Marruecos, siendo de Santuchu, que es la reputisima mierda entre la mierda...


----------



## casaire (8 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> En Gerona hay más moros por km cuadrado que en cualquier otro lugar de españa



Eso es cierto...ya hace años Girona murió de sobredosis moril ..... Si has ido a las fiestas y ferias de Girona verás lo que es el infierno y la decadencia de occidente....Se hace en una explanada de un parque con 4 arboles caducifolios , bueno pues el porcentaje de moronegrada por metro cuadrado equivalente a un Zoco en Túnez. Estuve con mi antigua novia catalana, yo valenciano, y le dije ... Esteu fotuts germans¡¡¡¡¡¡. 
De eso hace unos años , por lo visto ha empeorado pero SARNA CON GUSTO NO PICA.


----------



## nada2 (8 Ago 2022)

Olivander's dijo:


> bastante acertada la descripción de la ciudad, de todas formas insistes mucho en la presencia de franceses pero no de argentinos?



Argentinos hay muchísimos, pero muchos cuentan como "italianos".


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Mejores de que putos subnormales.
> 
> Playa que no te puedes bañar es como ir a follar con tu madre y que aparezca el maricon de tu padre.
> 
> A vosotros os gusta comer rabo.





playa chica lanzarote - Buscar con Google



Para bañarse las mejores que he conocido son las de Canarias y he hecho travesías a nado y entrenado en El Mediterráneo, Atlántico y Cantábrico. Por algo la élite del triatlón español entrena allí.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Argentinos hay muchísimos, pero muchos cuentan como "italianos".



Italiano puro también hay a patadas. Lo mejor son las argentinas, je ,je, pedazo de jembras.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Eso es cierto...ya hace años Girona murió de sobredosis moril ..... Si has ido a las fiestas y ferias de Girona verás lo que es el infierno y la decadencia de occidente....Se hace en una explanada de un parque con 4 arboles caducifolios , bueno pues el porcentaje de moronegrada por metro cuadrado equivalente a un Zoco en Túnez. Estuve con mi antigua novia catalana, yo valenciano, y le dije ... Esteu fotuts germans¡¡¡¡¡¡.
> De eso hace unos años , por lo visto ha empeorado pero SARNA CON GUSTO NO PICA.



Si no te gusta Gerona no vas y punto. Yo vivo en Warcelona y no he ido nunca a Gerona porque sé que lo que hay es mierda.


----------



## casaire (8 Ago 2022)

Santutxu dijo:


> Viniendo de Hezpaña, la Marruecos del sur de Europa, estás tú pa criticar otros lares.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk



Santurze?.. Siendo de Santurze , Portugalete, Barakaldo , etc no teneís ni derecho ni criterio para criticar al resto de España... Maketos con ínfulas de vasquitos , Imanoles lopez y Enekos gonzalez mandan. Euskadi es ,con diferencia, el peor sitio de España para vivir e incluso para pernoctar.... Lo único salvable es san Sebastian y por que no manda los proetarras asesinos de niños inocentes..QUE HAY QUE SER HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA PARA VOTAR A LOS QUE ASESIANARON MÁS DE 35 NIÑOS INOCENTES..JESUÍTAS LO PAGAREÍS EN EL INFIERNO.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Mejores de que putos subnormales.
> 
> Playa que no te puedes bañar es como ir a follar con tu madre y que aparezca el maricon de tu padre.
> 
> A vosotros os gusta comer rabo.





playa chica lanzarote - Buscar con Google


----------



## Gnidlog (8 Ago 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Hay que sumar que el catalán es profundamente paleto y servil con su clase política, le encanta ser esquilmado, por lo que todo es pagar, pagar y pagar. Cuando se cabrean les sacan la estelada y como los toros, ya no ven otra cosa.



te lo resumo, donde pone escoces pon catalán y donde pone ingles pon español


----------



## Bimb0 (8 Ago 2022)

"road trip"
Viaje

se dice viaje


----------



## casaire (8 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Si no te gusta Gerona no vas y punto. Yo vivo en Warcelona y no he ido nunca a Gerona porque sé que lo que hay es mierda.



Pero si iba por mi novia que era de Salt¡¡¡¡¡¡.. Si no que coño hago yo en Girona?.
En cuanto se cortó la relación nunca más pisé Girona... Y ojo al Maresme.. La próxima warzone en breve..No os perdaís Aremys de Munt , Arenys de Mar, Sant Iscle de Vallalta ,Sant Cebrià de Vallalta, etc... Todo eso es el independentismo rancio de barret de rosca y tractor amarillo.


----------



## Gnidlog (8 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida un niño de 8 años que le tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...



tal como escribes se te nota una persona cultivada, leída, un ciudadano del mundo


----------



## Abort&cospelo (8 Ago 2022)

A tu historia le faltan indepandantistas


----------



## bocadRillo (8 Ago 2022)

Los que viajais a batasunilandia y tractoria hacéis llorar al Niño Jesús


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> playa chica lanzarote - Buscar con Google
> 
> 
> 
> Para bañarse las mejores que he conocido son las de Canarias y he hecho travesías a nado y entrenado en El Mediterráneo, Atlántico y Cantábrico. Por algo la élite del triatlón español entrena allí.



Canarias solo pise Tenerife y eran una hez, negras y con la arena a 78 grados tenías que ir con las chanclas hasta la arena húmeda y dejarlas allí o abrasarte los pies al volver a la toalla.

El agua no está caliente, aunque soportable.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (8 Ago 2022)

No me queda más que felicitar al OP por su capacidad literaria de describir Warcelona a la perfección. Yo vivo a 20 km y estoy hasta los cojones, lo describiría todo en: Estrechez, malos olores, ruidos, contaminación e inmigración. Ah se me olvidaba, estuve hace meses buscando un terreno o vivienda, y la peña esta chalada pidiendo cantidades de dinero que se piensan que viven en California!
Me ha gustado la comparativa con el norte de España. Recomendais algun sitio bueno para vivir que no sea tan caro como Galicia o Asturias?


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Muy mal olor por las calles a causa de cañerías o alcantirallado, agua del grifo con mal sabor.




Viví unos años en Barcelona. Corroboro. La ciudad huele mal, todo el año, pero sobre todo en verano.
También sospecho que hay algo podrido en el alcantarillado o algo. No sabría decir qué exactamente.


----------



## Julio "el capo" Iglesias (8 Ago 2022)

Saludos desde Cerdeña ,
Suscribo a tus comentarios.
Me doy cuenta que Warcelona está años luz más degradada que este lugar. Aquí se respira seguridad, civilización y buen rollo, y buenos precios. Hombre, se nota que ni un duro de los impuestos van para el mantenimiento de las carreteras, pero creo que aquí no te dan por culo en las muchas maneras de allá. Obviamente Italia está más quebrada que España,pero parece que deja vivir y no se ha degradado tanto en cuanto a "eso"


----------



## PEPEYE (8 Ago 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Poco se habla en España de la L9 y de los miles y miles de millones de euros enterrados (literalmente) en esa obra de mierda.
> 
> La L9 aún no está acabada y ya va por los 16.000 millones de €. Por comparar, las obras de soterramiento de la M-30 de Madrid costaron unos 7.000 millones, y en su día se consideró un puto derroche faraónico.
> 
> ...



Recuerdo haber visto un reportaje al respecto donde se mostraba una de las fastuosas nuevas estaciones, lujosas y con varios ascensores y a la pregunta del periodista el responsable de turno reconocio que posiblemente estaba sobredimensionada


----------



## PEPEYE (8 Ago 2022)

Pues si te paseas por Tarragona literalmente alucinas, el tren de cercanias pasando a pocos metros de las casas del litoral , playas pegadas a una central nuclear y como colofon la estacion del AVE del Camp de Tarragona, creo que se llama asi, situada en mitad de la nada
Adeamas por la Costa Dorada podras disfrutarde las vistas de infinidad de manteros en los paseos maritimos


----------



## PEPEYE (8 Ago 2022)

Julio "el capo" Iglesias dijo:


> Saludos desde Cerdeña ,
> Suscribo a tus comentarios.
> Me doy cuenta que Warcelona está años luz más degradada que este lugar. Aquí se respira seguridad, civilización y buen rollo, y buenos precios. Hombre, se nota que ni un duro de los impuestos van para el mantenimiento de las carreteras, pero creo que aquí no te dan por culo en las muchas maneras de allá. Obviamente Italia está más quebrada que España,pero parece que deja vivir y no se ha degradado tanto en cuanto a "eso"



He estado varias veces navegando por Cerdeña , me encanta pero los precios de la Costa Esmeralda me parecen exagerados, por supuesto la sensacion de seguridad nada que ver con Cataluña


----------



## Ortegal (8 Ago 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> No me queda más que felicitar al OP por su capacidad literaria de describir Warcelona a la perfección. Yo vivo a 20 km y estoy hasta los cojones, lo describiría todo en: Estrechez, malos olores, ruidos, contaminación e inmigración. Ah se me olvidaba, estuve hace meses buscando un terreno o vivienda, y la peña esta chalada pidiendo cantidades de dinero que se piensan que viven en California!
> Me ha gustado la comparativa con el norte de España. Recomendais algun sitio bueno para vivir que no sea tan caro como Galicia o Asturias?



León o Cantabria a mí me encanta Cantabria y eso que soy gallego, pero la Cantabria occidental pegada a Asturias es guapísima.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA Tenéis el fatxa en la boca 24/365. ¿Tú también eres el que con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja traga moros invadiendo toda Cataluña como una mancha de petróleo, votas a Esquerra que anima a que vengan y te quejas que España es mala?



Por lo menos no me creo que Vox lo vaya a arreglar, como piensas tú.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Ago 2022)

por cierto, hay que ser muy retrasado de ser español e irse de vacaciones a Qatarluña


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Ago 2022)

Eso es que tienes el gusto en el culo. ¿Ya te lo han petado?


----------



## nada2 (8 Ago 2022)

Solo por eso, ya vale la pena dedicarle 3 o 4 días... 
Además Casa Milà, los bunquers en el Carmelo y una noche ir a tomar una copa al Mirablau...
Santa Maria del Mar...
Museo de historia de la ciudad, MNAC, Picasso...
Plaza del Rei, muralla romana, Templo de Augusto...


----------



## Hubardo (8 Ago 2022)

a mí me gusta la zona de Montjuich el poble espanyol o como se diga.


----------



## reniris (8 Ago 2022)

Julio "el capo" Iglesias dijo:


> Saludos desde Cerdeña ,
> Suscribo a tus comentarios.
> Me doy cuenta que Warcelona está años luz más degradada que este lugar. Aquí se respira seguridad, civilización y buen rollo, y buenos precios. Hombre, se nota que ni un duro de los impuestos van para el mantenimiento de las carreteras, pero creo que aquí no te dan por culo en las muchas maneras de allá. Obviamente Italia está más quebrada que España,pero parece que deja vivir y no se ha degradado tanto en cuanto a "eso"



Me interesa lo de Cerdeña.

Tengo un conocido del pueblo viviendo allí y dice que se vive de maravilla.


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Por lo menos no me creo que Vox lo vaya a arreglar, como piensas tú.



No sé si VOX lo arreglará. Lo que sí sé es que votáis año tras año a una serie de partidos que con la excusa de la independencia están convirtiendo Cataluña en l comunidad de los moronegros y los okupas, y vosotros felicísimos contribuyendo a ello.


----------



## Ghosterin (8 Ago 2022)

Algol dijo:


> Hace falta ser hijo de puta mesetario para criticar Barcelona, Baleares, Valencia cuando esos lugares viven de los turistas y en cambio los mesetarios viven de las paguitas que pagan los de la costa.



También esos lugares viven en parte tanto del turista de interior, especialmente de Madrid, como del norte que busca sol y un mar con agua caliente. Que hubiera sido de ellos cuando había restricciones COVID por doquier, y cuando llegaban en 2020 muchos menos extranjeros que otros años.


----------



## Ghosterin (8 Ago 2022)

Nissan ya ha cerrado, y vuestros políticos van precisamente por el mismo camino: cerrar la industria que aún quede en Cataluña con la excusa de la contaminación y el cambio climático mientras sigue convirtiendo ciudades como Barcelona en una especie de parque de atracciones gigante para los turistas extranjeros.

PD: resulta curioso que nombres las autopistas, ya que la Generalitat, con el compadreo de CiU, los Pujol y las constructoras amigas de estos os han sablado a lo largo de los años miles de millones de euros en peajes mientras el resto del país disfruta de autopistas gratis hasta para ir a comprar el pan.


----------



## Aindri (8 Ago 2022)

Aquí se habla muy mal de Warcelona...se olvida que Warrona, antes Gerona, está yendo por el mismo camino.
Pero discrepo en tema seguridad, lo peor que te puede pasar es un apuñalamiento, pero de morillos, es un poco peor que si te lo da un coleguilla, pero aquí ya es una cosa normal.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

Pero los moros entran por catlaunya o por espanya, es que esto no me ha quedado claro?


----------



## Alcazar (8 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Pero los moros entran por catlaunya o por espanya, es que esto no me ha quedado claro?



Entran por España, pero su paraiso es Cataluña, que no es España como todo el mundo sabe.


----------



## Arístides (8 Ago 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Entran por España, pero su paraiso es Cataluña, que no es España como todo el mundo sabe.





Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Barcelona huele a orines y a mierda de Mohamed, además está encajonada en una especie de valle de mierda. Que le impide crecer, por lo tanto es una ciudad que no crecerá más, cualquier ciudad europea es mejor que ese tugurio.



Los moronegros habran ido de vacaciones pues su cuartel general es Madrid:


la mezquita más grande de Europa es la de la M30,
Madrid es la ciudad con mas marroquíes de España y,
los MENAS de Madrid asaltan comisarias para robar pistolas, perpetran asesinatos a machetazos y se organizan en bandas.







Inmigración: - Carrera armamentística MENA, de los MATALEONES a los MACHETES: "Una banda organizada MENAs ARMADOS CON MACHETES aterroriza a los jóvenes de Madrid"


Carrera armamentística de los MENAs en Madrid, que ya no se conforman con los MATALEONES: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/inseguridad-en-la-capital-los-menas-mataleoneros-no-dan-cuartel-en-madrid-emboscada-atraco-a-2-ancianos-en-pleno-centro-5-ataques-en-menos-de-1-mes.1625676/#...




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.


lo españoles no reaccionais ni a tiros. EN el fondo os mereceis todo lo malo que os pase. Para mi sois escoria.




www.burbuja.info













Una turba arranca los dientes de una salvaje paliza a una joven durante un atraco en Sol


La Policía Nacional ha detenido a cuatro de los atacantes, chavales marroquíes, tras recibir el aviso de un vigilante del Metro que paseaba por la zona



www.abc.es













Un mena marroquí se cuela en el mayor centro de seguridad de España y roba dos pistolas


Un mena marroquí asalta el mayor centro policial de España y roba dos pistolas.




www.mediterraneodigital.com





*ASESINATOS perpetrados por MENAS en Madrid:*


----------



## DarkNight (8 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida un niño de 8 años que le tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...





En Tarragona he vivido yo (y seguramente volveré) y nunca he tenido ningún problema con nadie.

De hecho, es una ciudad más segura que San Sebastian, que actualmente está LLENA de moro-negros, Atahualpas y estado policial.


Poco has salido de Cataluña, si no sabes que hay panchitos y moro-negros por TODA ESPAÑA. Alicante, Madrid, Bilbo, Donosti, Valencia.... DONDE SEA. Salvo en pueblos del interior de Castilla, por ejemplo.

Otra cosa es Barcelona, que está llena de delitos. Aunque yo cuando he ido, he tenido suerte. No he tenido movidas


----------



## Feynman (8 Ago 2022)

Barcelona, y Cataluña en general, están muriendo de éxito. ¿Saben ustedes el meme ese de tiempos buenos crean hombres débiles? Pues eso pasa aquí. Los catalanes no tuvieron que emigrar a restoespaña porque pasaban hambre. Han vivido bastante bien y es una de las mejores regiones del mundo donde vivir. Y eso ha creado una sociedad débil y manipulable. 

Además de un supremacismo etnolingūistico que proviene de un supremacismo de clase.

Y como siempre digo en estos hilos, Barcelona ha estado desde hace décadas derroida. Acuérdense de las películas del vaquilla y del torete y los tebeos de makinavaja ambientados en el barrio chino. Las olimpíadas lavaron la cara a la ciudad, pero como el agua que siempre va por donde ha ido siempre, Barcelona vuelve a su estado natural decadente. Pero con menas.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (8 Ago 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> tendrias que haber ido a canarias
> 
> buenas playas, agua limpia , mejores precios, no hay tanto moro ni purria
> buenos hoteles



De hecho, sólo hay panchos y moronegros en Las Palmas, en Gran Canaria. Te sales de ahí y sólo ves blancos españoles y guiris. Id a cualquier otra isla, pero no piséis GC, a no ser que vayáis a alguna fiesta gay o queráis ser apuñalados por menas


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Canarias solo pise Tenerife y eran una hez, negras y con la arena a 78 grados tenías que ir con las chanclas hasta la arena húmeda y dejarlas allí o abrasarte los pies al volver a la toalla.
> 
> El agua no está caliente, aunque soportable.



Lanzarote y Fuerteventura las mejores playas que conozco.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Barcelona, y Cataluña en general, están muriendo de éxito. ¿Saben ustedes el meme ese de tiempos buenos crean hombres débiles? Pues eso pasa aquí. Los catalanes no tuvieron que emigrar a restoespaña porque pasaban hambre. Han vivido bastante bien y es una de las mejores regiones del mundo donde vivir. Y eso ha creado una sociedad débil y manipulable.
> 
> Además de un supremacismo etnolingūistico que proviene de un supremacismo de clase.
> 
> Y como siempre digo en estos hilos, Barcelona ha estado desde hace décadas derroida. Acuérdense de las películas del vaquilla y del torete y los tebeos de makinavaja ambientados en el barrio chino. Las olimpíadas lavaron la cara a la ciudad, pero como el agua que siempre va por donde ha ido siempre, Barcelona vuelve a su estado natural decadente. Pero con menas.



Vamos a ver que haya trabajo precario a casporro no quiere decir que sea un éxito simplemente que es mucho mejor que el resto de España donde la mayor parte del tiempo no hay ni eso. De hecho conozco a mucho catalán emigrado fuera de España.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (8 Ago 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> *Los europeos prefieren Barcelona, los marroquíes prefieren Madrid:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para ver el museo del Prado


----------



## elpesetilla (8 Ago 2022)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> ¿Qué isla recomiendas?



Tenerife es la mas completa y playas Fuerteventura


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> No sé si VOX lo arreglará. Lo que sí sé es que votáis año tras año a una serie de partidos que con la excusa de la independencia están convirtiendo Cataluña en l comunidad de los moronegros y los okupas, y vosotros felicísimos contribuyendo a ello.



La invasión de "moronegros" no tiene nada que ver con el independentismo, sino con las políticas de la Unión Europea.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Ago 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> PD: resulta curioso que nombres las autopistas, ya que la Generalitat, con el compadreo de CiU, los Pujol y las constructoras amigas de estos os han sablado a lo largo de los años miles de millones de euros en peajes mientras el resto del país disfruta de autopistas gratis hasta para ir a comprar el pan.



Gratis no son, porque las pagamos entre todos, aunque no tengamos coche.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Tenerife es la mas completa y playas Fuerteventura



Si te refieres a playas y montaña la mejor opción era La Palma pre erupción volcánica (ahora no sé como estará). Si eres bicicletero el paraíso en la Tierra.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> De hecho, sólo hay panchos y moronegros en Las Palmas, en Gran Canaria. Te sales de ahí y sólo ves blancos españoles y guiris. Id a cualquier otra isla, pero no piséis GC, a no ser que vayáis a alguna fiesta gay o queráis ser apuñalados por menas



Mejor a Lanzarote o a Tenerife que hay una gran colonia alemana. De echo la mayoría de los vídeos de canales de natación alemanes los graban desde allí.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> En Tarragona he vivido yo (y seguramente volveré) y nunca he tenido ningún problema con nadie.
> 
> De hecho, es una ciudad más segura que San Sebastian, que actualmente está LLENA de moro-negros, Atahualpas y estado policial.
> 
> ...



Suelen robar a quien tengan algo que robar no a pringaos como nosotros. El otro día vi a un maricón todo loco por la zona gay del Exaimple con el monedero abierto y unos 500 pavos en billetes asomando. Pensé que demasiado poco pasa.


----------



## elpesetilla (8 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Si te refieres a playas y montaña la mejor opción era La Palma pre erupción volcánica (ahora no sé como estará). Si eres bicicletero el paraíso en la Tierra.



La Palma es muy bonita, pero para mucha gente es demasiado tranquila, Tf tienes el teide, Playas aceptables , el Siam Park, Loro Parque, fiesta, si vas en familia tienes hoteles con mil cosas para niños, tienes centros comerciales grandes, tiendas ,etc que en la palma no vas a tener
Las playas de la palma son de arena negra y aunque naturales a mucha gente no le gusta
ademas, con el ferry rapido, puedes ir a la palma desde los cristianos en 2 horas y media

la palma es paraiso de puretas alemanes que van a hacer senderismo 

Como primera isla diria Tenerife, ya que tienes verde en el NOrte, desierto en el sur y como decia servicios y cosas que excepto Las Palmas el resto de isla no tienen
ademas la gasolina es barata para recorrerla en coche, comer fuera en rest. de comida casera esta tirado de precio y tienes total seguridad para hacer lo que te de la gana sin problemas de robos, peleas o gente que te moleste, por no haber no hay ni gorrillas excepto en el parking del Hospital de la candelaria ( y ahi mejor no ir jejej)


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

Hubardo dijo:


> a mí me gusta la zona de Montjuich el poble espanyol o como se diga.





DarkNight dijo:


> En Tarragona he vivido yo (y seguramente volveré) y nunca he tenido ningún problema con nadie.
> 
> De hecho, es una ciudad más segura que San Sebastian, que actualmente está LLENA de moro-negros, Atahualpas y estado policial.
> 
> ...



Tarragona está muy bien. Tienes casi todos los servicios y una gran cantidad de oportunidades laborales, en relación a su tamaño.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> La Palma es muy bonita, pero para mucha gente es demasiado tranquila, Tf tienes el teide, Playas aceptables , el Siam Park, Loro Parque, fiesta, si vas en familia tienes hoteles con mil cosas para niños, tienes centros comerciales grandes, tiendas ,etc que en la palma no vas a tener
> Las playas de la palma son de arena negra y aunque naturales a mucha gente no le gusta
> ademas, con el ferry rapido, puedes ir a la palma desde los cristianos en 2 horas y media
> 
> ...



Tenerife está muy bien, pero lo comentaba porque es la más peninsular de las islas, aunque yo viví 2 años en Lanzarote con 21-22 años y siempre le tendré un cariño especial por lo mucho que disfrute allí.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Entran por España, pero su paraiso es Cataluña, que no es España como todo el mundo sabe.



que desagradecidos son los moros que no se quedan donde los acojen. Tampoco sera tan mala warcelona cuando tantos moros y nordicos quieren quedarse a vivir.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Tarragona está muy bien. Tienes casi todos los servicios y una gran cantidad de oportunidades laborales, en relación a su tamaño.



tarragona esta muy bien si tocas la tecla correcta.


----------



## elpesetilla (8 Ago 2022)

Mucho exagerado

He estado en Barcelona y lo mas significativo es que parece un parque de atracciones destinado a sacar dinero al turista, pero vamos como mil sitios en España

Y los catalanes bastante simpaticos,mucha propaganda y mucho ruido indepe, nada mas

A mi vieja y a mi un catalan al que le preguntamos donde estaba el Pueblo español nos indico y como habia que subir una colina nos subió en su Seat Leon y nos llevo hasta alli, curraba en la Seat y el tio hablaba español con acento catalan cerrado


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Barcelona, y Cataluña en general, están muriendo de éxito. ¿Saben ustedes el meme ese de tiempos buenos crean hombres débiles? Pues eso pasa aquí. Los catalanes no tuvieron que emigrar a restoespaña porque pasaban hambre. Han vivido bastante bien y es una de las mejores regiones del mundo donde vivir. Y eso ha creado una sociedad débil y manipulable.
> 
> Además de un supremacismo etnolingūistico que proviene de un supremacismo de clase.
> 
> Y como siempre digo en estos hilos, Barcelona ha estado desde hace décadas derroida. Acuérdense de las películas del vaquilla y del torete y los tebeos de makinavaja ambientados en el barrio chino. Las olimpíadas lavaron la cara a la ciudad, pero como el agua que siempre va por donde ha ido siempre, Barcelona vuelve a su estado natural decadente. Pero con menas.



el vaquilla era muy catalan, llevaba un seat que no era suyo, siempre que podia promocionaba los productos autoctonos de catalunya. Acuerdese tambien del detective montalban que estaba para resolver estas cosas de la cronica negra.


----------



## Feynman (8 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Vamos a ver que haya trabajo precario a casporro no quiere decir que sea un éxito simplemente que es mucho mejor que el resto de España donde la mayor parte del tiempo no hay ni eso. De hecho conozco a mucho catalán emigrado fuera de España.



Hablo de la época paquil franquista, donde andaluces, extremeños, y en menor medida, manchegos y aragoneses, tuvieron que emigrar a otras partes de España, generalmente Madrid, Cataluña y vascongadas, para huir de la pobreza. En estas zonas había trabajo en abundancia en los sectores secundarios y terciarios con salarios mayores comparados con los que había en sus tierras natales del sector primario.

El trabajo precario lo hay ahora. Durante el desarrollismo franquista, asi como durante el felipismo y aznarismo se podía tener un trabajo, y no sólo sobrevivir, si no ahorrar en condiciones. Desde hace años los currantes pierden poder adquisitivo por una inflación mucho mayor que la real y salarios congelados o que suben menos que la inflación oficial. Y en las ciudades se nota más.


----------



## Tigershark (8 Ago 2022)

Como se puede ir de vacaciones a Cataluña con la que tienen montada los cagalanistas, ojo mis respetos a a los buenos catalanes que los hay. Supongo que la idea de ir fue cosa de la parienta .


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> La invasión de "moronegros" no tiene nada que ver con el independentismo, sino con las políticas de la Unión Europea.



Jajajajaja Mas tonto imposible. ¿Qué postura tienen CUP, Esquerra y Junts?¿Se qu3jan?¿O salen los 1eros a la calle con el cartel de Volem Acollir?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Mucho exagerado
> 
> He estado en Barcelona y lo mas significativo es que parece un parque de atracciones destinado a sacar dinero al turista, pero vamos como mil sitios en España
> 
> ...



no mientas que en catalunya no hay nada que se pueda llamar pueblo espanyol, eso seria contrario a la ideologia catalana. No estarias en el barrio espanyol de napoles?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Hablo de la época paquil franquista, donde andaluces, extremeños, y en menor medida, manchegos y aragoneses, tuvieron que emigrar a otras partes de España, generalmente Madrid, Cataluña y vascongadas, para huir de la pobreza. En estas zonas había trabajo en abundancia en los sectores secundarios y terciarios con salarios mayores comparados con los que había en sus tierras natales del sector primario.
> 
> El trabajo precario lo hay ahora. Durante el desarrollismo franquista, asi como durante el felipismo y aznarismo se podía tener un trabajo, y no sólo sobrevivir, si no ahorrar en condiciones. Desde hace años los currantes pierden poder adquisitivo por una inflación mucho mayor que la real y salarios congelados o que suben menos que la inflación oficial. Y en las ciudades se nota más.



ostia eso es lo mismo que hacen ahora los moros, que casualidad la historia se repite!


----------



## Feynman (8 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> el vaquilla era muy catalan, llevaba un seat que no era suyo, siempre que podia promocionaba los productos autoctonos de catalunya. Acuerdese tambien del detective montalban que estaba para resolver estas cosas de la cronica negra.



Coño, te refieres a Pepe Carvalho? No me acordaba.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Jajajajaja Mas tonto imposible. ¿Qué postura tienen CUP, Esquerra y Junts?¿Se qu3jan?¿O salen los 1eros a la calle con el cartel de Volem Acollir?



que pasada, quieren acullir moros y a espanyoles no? Eso es racismo, o acullen a todos o a ninguno.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Coño, te refieres a Pepe Carvalho? No me acordaba.



menudo pedazo inmigrante, otro gallego reconvertido a catalan.


----------



## Espeluznao (8 Ago 2022)

En Bronxcelona hay tanto moro porque *los apuntan a clases gratuitas de catalán* y con eso les sueltan papeles para trabajar o marcharse a otros países de Europa.... claro que cuando ven que pueden okupar un piso en el Raval y vivir de gorra se quedan en Bronxcelona.

Los independentistas dicen que todo el mundo quiere aprender catalán   

También dijeron que Cataluña sería como Mónaco o Suiza y es el puto infierno fiscal más grande de Europa.. el sitio donde más impuestos se pagan con diferencia.. se paga por todo.


----------



## VandeBel (8 Ago 2022)

Las veces que he ido a Barcelona capital nada que quejarme de la gente del lugar. Gente normal, y además el español es el idioma predominante en la calle.

En Gerona, los empleados de hostelería sin ser muy simpáticos, pero sí me llamó la atención que eran educados y al ver que yo no les contestaba en catalán no tenían problema en seguir la conversación en castellano. En realidad me parecieron de una profesionalidad bastante buena...muy superior a lo que te sueles encontrar por Valencia (siempre hablando en general). 

Bien es cierto que por el interior de Cataluña te encuentras banderitas y lemas lazis por todos lados. En Barcelona te diría que casi he visto más banderas españolas que independentistas.

En general, Cataluña está muy bien. Es una comunidad bonita, aunque también tiene sus zonas con poco desarrollo. La zona sur de Tarragona parece la España de los años 80.


----------



## DOM + (8 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida un niño de 8 años que le tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...



Os lo tengo dicho
No gasteis ni neumático en Caspaluña. La gente de bien que nos ha tocado vivir aquí y queremos irnos ya os lo advertimos.
Caspaluña es el territorio mas NWO de Europa
Tenemos comunismo, feminismo, prorefugees, ecolojetas, etc mas que en ningun otro territorio.

PERO ademas el nacionalismo mas subnormal y ridiculo de la historia.

Hay solo una cosa que no tenemos aun: gorrillas. Es alucinante que de Valencia aun esa lacra no haya subido a este pozo de mierda.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (8 Ago 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> En Bronxcelona hay tanto moro porque *los apuntan a clases gratuitas de catalán* y con eso les sueltan papeles para trabajar o marcharse a otros países de Europa.... claro que cuando ven que pueden okupar un piso en el Raval y vivir de gorra se quedan en Bronxcelona.
> 
> Los independentistas dicen que todo el mundo quiere aprender catalán
> 
> También dijeron que Cataluña sería como Mónaco o Suiza y es el puto infierno fiscal más grande de Europa.. el sitio donde más impuestos se pagan con diferencia.. se paga por todo.



En Madrid también hay cursos gratis de español para extranjeros....luego falta plazas para la fp pública....cositas de la ayusito y tal


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> que pasada, quieren acullir moros y a espanyoles no? Eso es racismo, o acullen a todos o a ninguno.



Ain estoy esperando qie alguno de los indepes me expliquéis el porqué de vuestra actitud tan amigable con la moronegrada que jamás va integrarse en la cultura catalana.


----------



## XRL (8 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> A uno de esos le metí un ostión que lo mandé al suelo, jo, jo, en Plaza Cataluña. No son más que niñatos con brazos de alambre. Son bastante peores con canis y gitanos de Valladolid o Extremadura.



si ahora que eres un hombre de mediana edad,esperaté si llegas a tener 70-80 años y te vengan varios,aquí cada vez hay mas moros


----------



## Vanatico (8 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Jajajajaja Mas tonto imposible. ¿Qué postura tienen CUP, Esquerra y Junts?¿Se qu3jan?¿O salen los 1eros a la calle con el cartel de Volem Acollir?











Podemos y los independentistas piden la regularización de todos los inmigrantes


El grupo confederal de Unidas Podemos, En Comú Podem y Galicia en Común, junto a Esquerra Republicana, Más País, Compromís, EH-Bildu, JxCat y BNG han registrado una




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Podemos y los independentistas piden la regularización de todos los inmigrantes
> 
> 
> El grupo confederal de Unidas Podemos, En Comú Podem y Galicia en Común, junto a Esquerra Republicana, Más País, Compromís, EH-Bildu, JxCat y BNG han registrado una
> ...



A eso voy. Joder lo he intentado ya con los 3 indepes que se han asomado por el hilo y ninguno me responde. Mucho españordo y colono pero sobre este tema silencio sepulcral.


----------



## Vanatico (8 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> A eso voy. Joder lo he intentado ya con los 3 indepes que se han asomado por el hilo y ninguno me responde. Mucho españordo y colono pero sobre este tema silencio sepulcral.



Que ya,pero si lo vemos todos. Es como hablar con una pared.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Jajajajaja Mas tonto imposible. ¿Qué postura tienen CUP, Esquerra y Junts?¿Se qu3jan?¿O salen los 1eros a la calle con el cartel de Volem Acollir?



Da igual lo que digan, porque donde se decide el "cupo" de inmigrantes es en Bruselas, atontao.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Ain estoy esperando qie alguno de los indepes me expliquéis el porqué de vuestra actitud tan amigable con la moronegrada que jamás va integrarse en la cultura catalana.



Te equivocas, pues ya hay muchos "moronegr@s" integrad@s y habñando catalán.


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Te equivocas, pues ya hay muchos "moronegr@s" integrad@s y habñando catalán.



Brutal. Estáis ciegos, te lo digo sin acritud. No ves o te niegas a ver en qie se están convirtiendo los barrios y ciudades de Cataluña. Te agarras a un clavo ardiendo y das excusas absurdas o no contestas. Vosotros mismos estáis destruyendo Cataluña.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (8 Ago 2022)

La gente que te encuentras cuando vas a los sitios será según la idea que tengas de ella preconcebida.
Vengo de Francia y me han tratado muy bien en general, con mucha amabilidad. La última vez que estuve en Barcelona, algo por el estilo.
Creamos nuestra propia realidad.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> A eso voy. Joder lo he intentado ya con los 3 indepes que se han asomado por el hilo y ninguno me responde. Mucho españordo y colono pero sobre este tema silencio sepulcral.



yo soy moro del atlas, y no se que decirte, a mi me tratan de puta madre los catalanes, tambien es verdad que trabajo mas que muchos españoles, en el matadero a mi me tocaenseñar a deshuesar y muchos no valen, en cambio moro es muy bueno con la cimitarra. Tambien inventamos el catalejo para veros venir de lejos.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> La gente que te encuentras cuando vas a los sitios será según la idea que tengas de ella preconcebida.
> Vengo de Francia y me han tratado muy bien en general, con mucha amabilidad. La última vez que estuve en Barcelona, algo por el estilo.
> Creamos nuestra propia realidad.



yo el otro dia hablando catalan en colliure sin problema.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Brutal. Estáis ciegos, te lo digo sin acritud. No ves o te niegas a ver en qie se están convirtiendo los barrios y ciudades de Cataluña. Te agarras a un clavo ardiendo y das excusas absurdas o no contestas. Vosotros mismos estáis destruyendo Cataluña.



amigo moro querer venir a catalunya porque andaluz vino antes a propsperar, ahora hay mucho andaluz indepe y moro tambien se hace indepe, no se si ya es tradicion o no los tratais bien en almeria, pero aqui felices y en madrit aun mas.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Que ya,pero si lo vemos todos. Es como hablar con una pared.



yo entrar por balla melilla, catalan tener culpa? Piolin traer 5000 a por ellos por libertad de expresion botar catalunya, melilla hay 5000 piolines defendiendo la vaya?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> En Madrid también hay cursos gratis de español para extranjeros....luego falta plazas para la fp pública....cositas de la ayusito y tal



madrit gusta mas milonga latina con cacharras, catalunya es mas de navajazos. Es unfet diferencial. Latino es asistente, moro trabaja primario, donde esta primario madrit?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Las veces que he ido a Barcelona capital nada que quejarme de la gente del lugar. Gente normal, y además el español es el idioma predominante en la calle.
> 
> En Gerona, los empleados de hostelería sin ser muy simpáticos, pero sí me llamó la atención que eran educados y al ver que yo no les contestaba en catalán no tenían problema en seguir la conversación en castellano. En realidad me parecieron de una profesionalidad bastante buena...muy superior a lo que te sueles encontrar por Valencia (siempre hablando en general).
> 
> ...



en realidad nadie habla catalan, solo lo hacen para joder, si los ves solos entre ellos solo hablan castellano, ahora si aparece un turista mesetario, enseguida se pasan al catalufo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Ago 2022)

Aristides eres un puto subnormal..Menas tambien hay y de lo peor en Farsalona...vete atmpxc mierda indepe...


----------



## alfamadrid (8 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> He circulado por Warcelona y por la costa brava de Gerona.
> 
> Tema comida, en hoteles se come decentemente, en restaurantes cagalanes, me han puesto pan de otros dias y me lo han calentado, el agua me lo han servido del grifo y me lo rellaban en una botella de cristal, me ha servido la comida un niño de 8 años que le tenian de ayudante, me han hablado en catalan contestandoles yo en castellano, no me han dejado ir al baño hasta que no tenian la seguridad de que yo estaba comiendo en ese restaurante, me ha aparcado el coche el dueño en un parking de un restaurante y me ha jodido el parachoques al subirlo a una acera.
> 
> ...



Este tocho se lo va a leer tu puta mádre que estamos en Agosto


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Brutal. Estáis ciegos, te lo digo sin acritud. No ves o te niegas a ver en qie se están convirtiendo los barrios y ciudades de Cataluña. Te agarras a un clavo ardiendo y das excusas absurdas o no contestas. Vosotros mismos estáis destruyendo Cataluña.



Y también de Hezpañistán.


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Y también de Hezpañistán.



¿Pero no eras indepe? Te tendría que doler solo Cataluña ¿O es que si se llena de mierda Madrid te da igual que le pase lo mismo a Barna o Girona?


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> amigo moro querer venir a catalunya porque andaluz vino antes a propsperar, ahora hay mucho andaluz indepe y moro tambien se hace indepe, no se si ya es tradicion o no los tratais bien en almeria, pero aqui felices y en madrit aun mas.



Pues a eso voy. Los indepes les ponen la alfombra roja mientras éstos (los tuyos si no me trolleas y eres realmente moro) van convirtiendo Cataluña en Morolandia.Sigo sin poder descubrir el porqué de este curioso comportamiento de los de la estelada.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> ¿Pero no eras indepe? Te tendría que doler solo Cataluña ¿O es que si se llena de mierda Madrid te da igual que le pase lo mismo a Barna o Girona?



¿El turismo masivo te parece "mierda" también, o solo lo que no es de tu "raza"?


----------



## Espeluznao (8 Ago 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Los de Barcelona diciendo que Madrid tiene asesinatos y los de Madrid ídem de Barcelona. Con lo que podría ser españa y si embargo es



Esos de la foto estaban ayer alrededor de la estación de Sants jaja... un poco más allá de los patinadores... uno chillaba mientras otro empujaba un carrito con algo que había recogido en la basura.







El futuro de Europa:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Ago 2022)

*PRESUNTOS SOBORNOS O AL MENOS CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES DE MIEMBROS DEL PP Y PSC CATALUñA*



OSCAR APARICIO PEDROSA 1.2 MILLONES








Oscar Aparicio i Pedrosa - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org





JOSE ENRIQUE MILLO ROCHER 1.25 M €








Enric Millo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





DOLORES SABETER PUICH 700.000 €








Dolors Sabater - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





RAFAEL LUNA VIVAS 1.2 M €








Rafael Luna - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





SERGIO SANTAMARIA CARTIGOSA 1.25 M €





Sergio Santamaría Santigosa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





CARME RIVERA PLA 1.2 M €








Carmen de Rivera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org








​


----------



## nelsoncito (8 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> en madrid se ejecuta el 135% del presupuesto y en barcelona no llega al 40%, año tras año, eso se tiene que notar!



¿Qué pías ahora, mermao?


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Lanzarote y Fuerteventura las mejores playas que conozco.



fuertemierda fue un conocido me dijo que vientazo brutal, de ponerse en la arena y bañarte en arena, una maravilla vamos

lanzarote si pinta mejor, aunque tb me han dicho uno que fue una semana que le sobraron 2-3 dias


----------



## Gorrino (8 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> fuertemierda fue un conocido me dijo que vientazo brutal, de ponerse en la arena y bañarte en arena, una maravilla vamos
> 
> lanzarote si pinta mejor, aunque tb me han dicho uno que fue una semana que le sobraron 2-3 dias



En Lanzarote recuerdo viento, pero no que bañases en la arena. Ve a Puerto del Carmen que tienes allí Playa Chica que está de p.m.

Es posible que te sobre tiempo en Lanzarote, sí. Es una isla de unos 180 km de perímetro.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Pues a eso voy. Los indepes les ponen la alfombra roja mientras éstos (los tuyos si no me trolleas y eres realmente moro) van convirtiendo Cataluña en Morolandia.Sigo sin poder descubrir el porqué de este curioso comportamiento de los de la estelada.



pero antes de justificarse catalufo a favor de moro se tendria que justificar su persona que tiene contra los moros. Nos gustaria descubrir porque eres racista espanyol. Es especialito?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *PRESUNTOS SOBORNOS O AL MENOS CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES DE MIEMBROS DEL PP Y PSC CATALUñA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fallta el velero de albiol.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Ago 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿Qué pías ahora, mermao?



un catalan es un ser mermao, porque solo se ejecuta el 40% del presupuesto, no es un insulto es una descripcion bastante precisa.


----------



## TedKord (9 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿El turismo masivo te parece "mierda" también, o solo lo que no es de tu "raza"?



El turismo da pasta, puesto de trabajo, riqueza. El chusmerío turístico se puede o debería controlar, por supuesto. Pero qué me quieres decir, que como hay turismo masivo se tiene que dejar también meter moronegrada? Pero da igual ese debate, sigues sin darme una respuesta clara y contundente de porqué el movimiento indepe es tan antiespañoles y por otro lado tan promoronegros que están convirtiendo su amada Cataluña en un estercolero de delincuencia.
Sólo pregunto que porqué sois tan dóciles con lo 2º. Si fueseis consecuentes aun podría entenderos y hasta respetaros, pero es imposible.


----------



## TedKord (9 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> pero antes de justificarse catalufo a favor de moro se tendria que justificar su persona que tiene contra los moros. Nos gustaria descubrir porque eres racista espanyol. Es especialito?




Bueno, pues que los moros cuando se juntan demasiados crean getos, no se integran, no respetan la idiosincrasia del país, crean conflictos, muchos viven de la delincuencia (Desde el mena hasta el robacarteras pasando por el traficante). Mira París o ciertas partes de Londres. O varias zonas de Barna, Salt, Girona o Reus sin ir más lejos.


----------



## alexforum (9 Ago 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> La proxima vez te vienes a Andalucia que no tenemos esteladas y si muchas banderas de España.



Andalucia sigue siendo una puta mierda paco de mierda. Y soy andaluz.

Malaga es una aberración, Cádiz capital y campo de Gibraltar para tirar bombas nucleares, por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (9 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Tema mujeres: En Warcelona hasta el culo de bolleras, tatuadas y con los pelos de colores, no he visto pibones cagalanas, son como las españordas pero mas morenas de piel y bajitas, los cagalanes tipo gayrdiola, quim torra o lapuerta rollo morenos sefarditas mediterraneos.
> 
> Costa brava y Gerona: Las calas una putisima mierda sobrevalorada.
> 
> ...



Se puede decir mas alto pero no mas claro...


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Bueno, pues que los moros cuando se juntan demasiados crean getos, no se integran, no respetan la idiosincrasia del país, crean conflictos, muchos viven de la delincuencia (Desde el mena hasta el robacarteras pasando por el traficante). Mira París o ciertas partes de Londres. O varias zonas de Barna, Salt, Girona o Reus sin ir más lejos.



lo mismo que los andaluces emigrados en los 60, y lo mismo que muchos catalanes que emigraron a alemania tambien en los 60. Se decia lo mismo en aquella epoca. Ahora hasta alemania paga un monton de pensiones a estos espanyoles que fueron alli a trabajar. Si ellos no son racistas, porque usted es racista, llega con retraso o no ha visto nunca la peli de la vida de brian?


----------



## nada2 (9 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> lo mismo que los andaluces emigrados en los 60, y lo mismo que muchos catalanes que emigraron a alemania tambien en los 60. Se decia lo mismo en aquella epoca. Ahora hasta alemania paga un monton de pensiones a estos espanyoles que fueron alli a trabajar. Si ellos no son racistas, porque usted es racista, llega con retraso o no ha visto nunca la peli de la vida de brian?



Hombre, los descendientes de los andaluces de los 60 son los indepes de ahora...
Falta ver las 2ªs y 3ªs generaciones de magrebies (p.ej) en España...
En Francia/bélgica/suecia no ha terminado de funcionar...
Hay gente que es más probable que se integren y otros menos...
Dudo que en alemania en los 60 no deportaran al que delinquia, los alemanes eran muy ordenados...
Confundes racismo con estadística...
Si se deportara inmediatamente al extranjero que delinca, como se hace en algunos paises serios, no habria dudas ni "racismos" y habria más sitio en las cárceles para los delincuentes españoles....

Ej: Al que pillan con un machete por la calle y es extranjero, de vuelta a su casa. 
Dejarían de ir con machetes por la calle (yo, con 17 años ni se me ocurria ir con un machete por la calle)... Y así sucesivamente...
A los buenos extranjeros que trabajan y aportan, dudo que les afectara o les importara.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> El turismo da pasta, puesto de trabajo, riqueza. El chusmerío turístico se puede o debería controlar, por supuesto. Pero qué me quieres decir, que como hay turismo masivo se tiene que dejar también meter moronegrada?



Primero, hablar de "moronegrada" es razista; segundo, tanto la inmigración masiva como el turismo masivo traen problemas.


----------



## nada2 (9 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Primero, hablar de "moronegrada" es razista; segundo, tanto la inmigración masiva como el turismo masivo traen problemas.



Si, es un término desafortunado.
El turismo masivo trae dinero aparte de problemas...
*Parte* de la inmigración, solo trae problemas.
Como no se diferencia entre la que trae problemas y la que no, pues algunas veces hay injusticias y pagan justos por pecadores.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 Ago 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Hombre, los descendientes de los andaluces de los 60 son los indepes de ahora...
> Falta ver las 2ªs y 3ªs generaciones de magrebies (p.ej) en España...
> En Francia/bélgica/suecia no ha terminado de funcionar...
> Hay gente que es más probable que se integren y otros menos...
> ...



si el problema es que no se deberian deportar porque no deberian haber entrado, pero eso es una cuestion de europa y de espanya. Luego el forero neuronas se queja de que en catalunya acogemos moros, cuando el primer partido que metio inmigracion a saco fue el pp de aznar, la competitividad espanyola basada en la explotacion laboral mandaba. Que vienen a madrid y barcelona porque se les pagan billetes de tren desde el sur de espanya. Hay que ser subnormal para preguntarse porque los ctalanes acogen moros, y lo pregunta seriamente en una proyeccion de su fustracion. Si los tontos volaran no saldria el sol.


----------



## TedKord (9 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> lo mismo que los andaluces emigrados en los 60, y lo mismo que muchos catalanes que emigraron a alemania tambien en los 60. Se decia lo mismo en aquella epoca. Ahora hasta alemania paga un monton de pensiones a estos espanyoles que fueron alli a trabajar. Si ellos no son racistas, porque usted es racista, llega con retraso o no ha visto nunca la peli de la vida de brian?



Es absurdo comparar la inmigración del resto de España con la árabe. Jamás se hizo una zona no-go en Cataluña con manchegos, andaluces o maños si no eran poblados chavolistas de gitanos. Las costumbres, religión y modo de vida era el mismo que el de los catalanes. PEro que no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver. BArna era una hace 20 años y ahora es otra, pero si no quieres ver que el hecho diferencial es que se está acogiendo con los brazos abiertos toda clase de chusma desde África allá usted. Y en eso, mira por donde, gobierno Español y gobierno independentista están 100x100 de acuerdo y cogiditos de la mano.


----------



## TedKord (9 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Primero, hablar de "moronegrada" es razista; segundo, tanto la inmigración masiva como el turismo masivo traen problemas.



En mi opinión es de mucha peor solución la inmigración masiva descontrolada que el turismo de borrachera.
Pero ¿Y si traen problemas porqué el gobierno indepe apoya con tanto fervor la inmigración descontrolada?¿Porqué si se odia tanto al "Estado Español" en eso estáis totalmente de acuerdo hasta con el PP?¿Porqué las bases independentistas lo aceptáis tan a gusto de vuestros dirigentes pero cuando os dice que llaméis colonos a los que llevan aquí 50 años viviendo, hablan catalán y no han dado jamás ningún problema se os llena la boca con nazismos?


----------



## Arístides (9 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Bueno, pues que los moros cuando se juntan demasiados crean getos, no se integran, no respetan la idiosincrasia del país, crean conflictos, muchos viven de la delincuencia (Desde el mena hasta el robacarteras pasando por el traficante). Mira París o ciertas partes de Londres. O varias zonas de Barna, Salt, Girona o Reus sin ir más lejos.




Barcelona tiene muchos mebos marroquíes que Madrid. 


Los moronegros habran ido de vacaciones pues su cuartel general es Madrid:


la mezquita más grande de Europa es la de la M30,
Madrid es la ciudad con mas marroquíes de España y,
los MENAS de Madrid asaltan comisarias para robar pistolas, perpetran asesinatos a machetazos y se organizan en bandas.







Inmigración: - Carrera armamentística MENA, de los MATALEONES a los MACHETES: "Una banda organizada MENAs ARMADOS CON MACHETES aterroriza a los jóvenes de Madrid"


Carrera armamentística de los MENAs en Madrid, que ya no se conforman con los MATALEONES: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/inseguridad-en-la-capital-los-menas-mataleoneros-no-dan-cuartel-en-madrid-emboscada-atraco-a-2-ancianos-en-pleno-centro-5-ataques-en-menos-de-1-mes.1625676/#...




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.


lo españoles no reaccionais ni a tiros. EN el fondo os mereceis todo lo malo que os pase. Para mi sois escoria.




www.burbuja.info













Una turba arranca los dientes de una salvaje paliza a una joven durante un atraco en Sol


La Policía Nacional ha detenido a cuatro de los atacantes, chavales marroquíes, tras recibir el aviso de un vigilante del Metro que paseaba por la zona



www.abc.es













Un mena marroquí se cuela en el mayor centro de seguridad de España y roba dos pistolas


Un mena marroquí asalta el mayor centro policial de España y roba dos pistolas.




www.mediterraneodigital.com





*ASESINATOS perpetrados por MENAS en Madrid:*


----------



## Arístides (9 Ago 2022)

__





Economía: - Escalofriante VIDEO: atacado A MACHETAZOS en pleno día en pleno Madrid por una discusión de tráfico. Herido GRAVE (5 asesinatos el último mes)


Es leer MACHETE y no hace falta leer más.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Arístides (9 Ago 2022)

*CINCO ASESINATOS en pleno Madrid en el último mes:*






Crisis: - Delincuencia desbocada: DOS asesinados a PUÑALADA limpia en pleno Madrid. CINCO (5) asesinatos en solo UN MES. .


https://www.elmundo.es/madrid/2022/07/25/62de692e21efa0b8488b4586.html




www.burbuja.info







*Datos oficiales:









Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Cierto. Ese vídeo es de hace un año. Mejor te pongo uno de hace dos meses y poco más. No me lo pongas que casi lo vi en directo. Un ajuste de cuentas entre gitanos, entre ellos... uno.




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## Arístides (9 Ago 2022)

Madrid, ciudad con la mezquita más grande de Europa y el mayor número de marroquíes de España:[/B][/SIZE]









Ruta 2: Mezquita de la M-30, la más grande de Europa - madridarabe.es


Convertido en un icono de Madrid, el Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como la Mezquita de la M30, es el más grande de su género en Europa. Conoce junto a madridarabe.es su grandiosa sala de oración, su bello patio, su alminar,...




madridarabe.es






Ver archivo adjunto 1149459


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> En mi opinión es de mucha peor solución la inmigración masiva descontrolada que el turismo de borrachera.
> Pero ¿Y si traen problemas porqué el gobierno indepe apoya con tanto fervor la inmigración descontrolada?¿Porqué si se odia tanto al "Estado Español" en eso estáis totalmente de acuerdo hasta con el PP?¿Porqué las bases independentistas lo aceptáis tan a gusto de vuestros dirigentes pero cuando os dice que llaméis colonos a los que llevan aquí 50 años viviendo, hablan catalán y no han dado jamás ningún problema se os llena la boca con nazismos?



Gentuza la hay de todas las razas y colores.


----------



## TedKord (9 Ago 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Barcelona tiene muchos mebos marroquíes que Madrid.
> 
> 
> Los moronegros habran ido de vacaciones pues su cuartel general es Madrid:
> ...



Y según Ayuso el problema es irreal. Aunque bueno, al menos en la CAM no les dan la bienvenida como en la Generalitat.


----------



## Espeluznao (13 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Muchísimos Panchimoronegros y mujeres con velo, muchísimos franceses, bastantes italianos e ingleses, bastante hipster y perroflauta.



Como suele apuntar otro forero:


----------

